# St Barts...part 27



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Natasha.

Morning girls - have to call the meds people today to check they got my Rx and sort out delivery. Eek, becoming more real now. 

Sue - good luck with the thaw tomorrow honey. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Mady - I had counselling last year after my ectopic too and found it helped a lot. Not just for TTC issues either. Take the time to explore everything that is bothering you - I worked through an issue with my sister that had bugged me for years.

Kyla xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Natasha - good luck for testing day 

Kyla - getting close now, let's hope this is your time.

Laura - I would recommend this product to get your reproductive area as a whole sorted - Damiana & Ginseng (http://www.naturessunshine.co.uk/search.asp?c=337632&g=).

My understanding of Agnus Castus is it is a form of progesterone - so ideal if you suffer PMS, irregular AF's, hot flushes, menopause,it does help with fertility but only in the form of increasing your progesterone levels to help maintain the pg - probably a bit like the botty bombs.

I've looked it up in my book - and it doesn't say anything about egg quality.

But the bestest and safest advice really would be to see the advice of someone - like a homeopath, kinesiology etc - cos you may find you need something for a totally different area.

Hope being back at work is not too grim - esp. for you Fran

Sue 

/links


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all! 
Lovely to hear all of your news. Sorry to hear of all the accidents and hope you are all ok! 

Sue thats great that you havent peeked too early! Good luck with it. Thinking of you x

Hope you enjoy your day back at work Fran and that its not too hard for you.

Maddy - I too am a great believer in counselling. Ive obviously never had it over IVF but I had bereavement counselling when I lost my dad and it did cross over into all elements of my life. My advice would be to not worry if the first one doesnt help. It may get worse before it gets better but do persevere. It will be worth it in the end and it really sorts out your thoughts.

Love to all especially those I have forgotten
Jenny x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

First Day was PANTS   walked in and had to sit an exam straight away then had to listen to the fire alrams go on and off all day whicih turned the air con off so hot room and had to go over stuff I learnt years ago that I already know like the back of my hand so today sucked really hoping for an improvement tomorrow   off to revise now

Laura re egg quality there is a lot to be done from vit's especially antioxodants to improve quality and prevent chromosone defect and re homeopathy lots of remedies to help overall but they need to be match to you personally. sorry that it's quick but knackered and need food/ wine in that order.

ta ta

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Loads of luck for the big thaw today Sue xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lots of luck for today sue      

Fran - sorry to hear you had a bad 1st day back at work  , hope today is better 

a big   to Laura, Maddy, Jenny, Kyla, and anyone i have forgotton


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck today Sue for the big freeze and Fran I hope today is better for you too. It will take a while to get back into things.

Good morning to everyone else I have missed! xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Thanks for the good luck.

THE BIG THAW has happened - all five made it through, one already looks poorly and has gone from a 3 cell to a 2 cell so is prob. not going to survive.  The other four are looking promising (2 especially), one of them has already become a 5 cell so another phone call tomorrow.

It reminds me of hearing "the next 24 hours are crucial ....." stuff.

Girls - I also want you to read these words and remember them for your 2 ww cos I am not on the 2 ww yet but even so the botty bombs are causing me to have AF cramps etc, making me think that AF is coming v. early.

Hope you are all very well and having a good day.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooooh in my very virginal state (haha) I mean with regards to IVF, that sounds very promising Sue Good luck for tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you

Jen xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya

quickie again too much revsion but today was slightly better albeit the fire alarm going off again and grand evacuation in fabby hosty style to the car park in the cold and rain for a good 20 mins! 

Sue great news on the embies all my fingers and toes are crossed for you 

night 
Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Sue xxxx Have everything crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Great news. We had some of ours lose cells and all but one went onto be pretty good blasts so keep in there. FIngers crossed for you.

Meds arrive tomorrow - at work so should be interesting!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sue - great news hun, fingers crossed for today   

Kyla - hope meds arrive ok 

Fran - glad to hear yesterday was a better day apart from the blasted fire alarm 

Ron - you ok hun?, been very quiet  

Jenny -  

a big hello to all i have missed


Tracey xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Great news re embies - long may they thrive & divide. One of mine lost a cell in the thaw but grew 2 overnight so they do pick up.

Fran - What a nightmare! I hope you're showing all the young whipper snapper a thing or 2!!  

Tracy - How lovely to see your latest pic..how are you feeling?

Kyla - Hope meds arrives discreetly!!

Maddy - You OK?

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals, been poorly for the last couple of days with a fluey & tummy bug.  In laws took Sam for the day yesterday, thank goodness & I just slept.  Still feeling a bit hot & cold but have had 1 piece of dry toast (had some soup last night since Tuesday lunchtime!). Hopefully on the mend soon.

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all! 

Good luck to Sue    

Keep your pecker up to Fran! 

Tracy - Hello! From your photo it doesnt look as though you have long? When are you due

Hope you feel better soon Ron

Hi to everyone else I have missed! 

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Well news from me is "mixed" - all 5 are still hanging on in there, 2 are very slow and the other 3 are a bit slower than the Embryologist would like she called them "peachy", she is hoping that this is due to freezing.

So update again tomorrow morning and leaving options open if we wish to give up or do ET tomorrow pm.

If we are still hoping for Blasts probably not going to be until Sun - at the rate they are growing.

DH is very black and white - in that if they don't make it to blasts then give up cos they are not worth putting back, and proves they always die on Day 5 inside me - I can't decide.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Well the fat lady is not singing yet! It must be absolutely agonising though.
What do you mean give up? Do you mean this cycle or for good?

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen

give up means with this cycle and possibly for good - but fortunately that is a decision that can be delayed until at least tomorrow  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im hoping and praying for you Sue - I really am.
It looks like you have been through so much and really hope this is your time xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue xxx Like Jen I am praying for your little embies to keep on dividing and growing. After 5 BFN I am thinking on the line as your DH-I have always found the 2ww to be agonising and would rather not put myself through it. In fact after my FET the consultant talked me into having them put back I was ready to just walk out of the clinic. Its a really difficult one though-I hope my reply doesn't sound negative Hun I am hoping they catch up and you have some good news tomorrow-God girl you deserve this!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sue - i am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun     

Jenny - i am due 02nd July 


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Even if they are slow to grow, I'd put them back in..at least you're still in with a chance whereas if you abandon now, there'll be no hope.  Have you had a trawl through the site to see if there are cases where embies are slow in dividing but end up with BFP?

Don't give up..   

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I missed the new thread!  

Sue - I know you must be feeling so het up atm, but I think Ron is right. Keep strong hon, and sending your little ones some    . Hoping sooooooooo much for you.

Hope you are all ok. I'm sorry I've been awol so to speak. Am now in my third day of stimming.   Seems like a lifetime ago since I was last here. So far so good. Had bad headaches yesterday, but nothing a good sleep couldn't sort out. Am off to Italy tomorrow for a wedding and then back for scan Monday. 

Kyla - how are you hon? You're not long behind me for tx.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - no your not negative and you didn't upset me, I'm hearing probably worse here  
It's not so much the agony of the 2 ww it's just he's saying if they are slow and aren't going to get to Day 5 then why wait and waste 2 wks.  Then we could be speeding on to set up fllw up appt, wait for AF and see what happens.

Lou - I'm ok really, don't feel too stressed or het up - just more dilemmas and decisions - and these ones are fairly out of my hands, I can't speed them along, can't eat extra brazils etc.

Ron - I don't want to give up.  I have searched the site and found a few girls who had slow growers, couldn't find a BFP tho.  Have even reminded DH that Sam was put back before Day 5 - but no budging he said if I was the same as you I would have managed that before.    Even tried telling him loads of stuff feels different now, I even read some research that there was a connection bet. sinus' and uterus blocked tubes etc - but  

They are now Day 3 and only 5 cell whereas I've had a 8 cell put back on Day 3 - so again he says if that one didn't manage it what chance these - again I know, I know - but it's getting through to  .

Embryologist is concerned that Blastos costs extra money and she doesn't want to waste our money either.

Lou - enjoy Italy and the wedding - I bet it will be bash  

Ron - hope your feeling better and acu did something.

Making Lasagne for tea.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Blimey! It's come round really quickly..lots of   for you.

Sue - What time is dinner  

I had a 7 & 5 cell put back in on day 3..for all I know Sam could have been the 5 cell..we'll never know for sure, so it's worth a go & you may well be extremely surprised. I'd go with your gut instinct..you've been soooooo positive re this FET..you have to give it a try!!! You don't want to look back years later & wonder what it could/may have been...

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just got back from counselling!

I think I agree with Ron-I've been thinking about it all afternoon-wondering what could have been in the future is not a good thought-and although I've been close to it I have never not had them put back.

At least as you have 5 you can pick the best of the bunch! x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ca you have 3 put back in??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - 5 cell on day 3 is fine. Not amazing but not bad either. Hang in there for two more days, I would put money on at least one of them getting it's act together by then - probably just all boy ones 

Lou- Yep, not long behind you. What meds are you on this time?

Meds arrived safely, now in fridge and special box under bed. Came with teeniest sharps bin though - will need to get a second one as its all self-pull jabs this time.

Less than a week to go...........


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I missed the new thread.   Wondered where you had all gone!

Sue -     There were lots of stories of slow growers on the preg board as I checked it out on my 2ww.  I personally would have them put back whatever... you never know and you may alway wonder if you don't put them back. XX 

Maddy - We will chat soon honey.  How are you feeling no about the counsellign?  Are you going back for more?

Lou & Kyla - good luck with the jabbing. XX

Fran - how was work?

Tracey & Jen & Ron -


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - I forgot to say that my last cycle we had one embie that suddenly started picking up after I'd had 3 day et. In the end it didn't go in the freezer as I'd already had et.   

Kyla - I've got a weenie sharps bin too! I've filled it in three days. Now regret putting my empty vials in it as well as needles. So far I'm on 375iu menopur for 3 days then stepping down to 300. Buserelin, viagra suppositories (my own supply), baby aspirin. Will then start clexane, oestradiol valerate, prednisolone, utrogest after ec. I've been on high dose folic acid, B6 and B12 since my immune test results came in so these are for life. How about you? Will we rattle together?

Hope the sun is shining for you all too!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

It's better news this am, i'll fill you in later - sorry to keep you in suspense


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my God Sue let us know asap!!! 
Hoping and praying for you honey.

All these drugs you mention Lou, are these all given to you by St Barts with proper instructions or do you have to source them yourselves? Ive noticed the drugs thread and I must admit Im a bit confused.

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Suuuuuuuue - come tell us soon! Good luck!

Jen - Half my drugs are from Barts: 
Menopur is for stimming.
Buserelin downregging. 
Cyclogest (I'm using utrogestan) it's the same thing, progesterone.
baby aspirin - anti clotting
clexane - anti clotting.
HCG trigger to mature eggs and then as luteal support post et. 
They all come with instructions. The rest are off my own back. I have instructions for those too.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

SUUUEEE!!!!!

Waiting for your news-don't keep is waiting long xxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou,

So your viagra suppositories, oestradiol valerate, prednisolone, utrogest are all your own doing then? Sorry to ask these questions is just that when I read what you all write I realise how much I dont know and it scares me.

Jen x

Come on Sue!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - yes! but the utrogestan is because that's what my other clinic use and I have a load left. But I'll also use the cyclogest seeing as I might continue to use it longer if I get a bfp, wheras Barts might stop it earlier. If I was lucky enough to get a BFP again I would try and book myself in somewhere for monitoring and supporting immune protocols. But this is a long way off yet. More hurdles to jump yet.

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh and Jen, I'm only on more drugs this time because of the two miscarriages. I wasn't on much at all last year. That worked for many people, so don't worry if you're not on that much. protocols are so individual.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok thanks for that Lou
Sorry to pry


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry about the rush earlier but trying to juggle and keep everyone happy.

My friend's off on hols and I needed to check with her house sitting rules etc.

Then my other neighbour who recently moved in saw me and wanted to cadge me re: planning rules etc cos they are thinking ........, plus show me all the changes they are making.

Anyways, all 5 are still with us - 1 has caught up and is now where he should be and starting to compact (stage the day before Blasts) "big fella", another 2 are not far behind and fingers crossed they catch up today and starting compacting soon, the remaining ones are developing cells but one is still only 3 cells (he was the poorly one).

So plan is no ET today   - dilemmas over and DH gets his wish !! he is currently also eating a huge pie on reasons why we should have defrosted all and see which is strongest cos otherwise we may have defrosted and put back the poorly 3 cell

Phone call again first thing tomorrow with an update on latest and a decision about ET - maybe sometime tomorrow or if "big fella" fails to carry on compacting or changing to Blast then we wait for the others to see what looks the best and ET will be Sun.

I must say they do seem to be strong little fighters, so to my DH another reason why they need to give me a chance  


Jen - don't worry about the drugs or read to much into them all at this stage - your've just met up with a bunch that need everything.

As it's your first go - you are likely to be given a drug to shut down your bod, then a drug to stop ovulation and a drug to produce loads of eggies.  Then a trigger jab which is the same as the pg hormone to kick start ovulation and then after that pessaries.  You may get aspirin too - depends which day of the week it is or member of staff you get  

Hopefully, also you don't need to know all the ins and outs of my FET - cos I hope you don't need to know until you want a sibling in a few yrs time  

Lou - wasn't Italy calling ??

Ok of to do all the jobs I mustn't do next wk - even Embryologist warned me it's time to start stopping.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue you are terrible! 
You even kept us guessing until half way down your post!!!! 

Thats brilliant news Sue Im so pleased for you. Good luck for tomorrow or Sunday. Im so so so pleased!!!! 

Thanks for the assurance too. I just feel like the first attempt will be just a trial for me.

Anyway, stop doing stuff now and go and rest
xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Silly question Sue. Are you having treatment at St Barts still? Do they do any treatment on Sundays? Cos I did wonder about that.
Hoping and praying for you

Hi to everyone else
Jen x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Sue!!! xxx

Have been on and off all day checking for your update-Sunday will ne here before you know it so no heavy lifting after that-get that shopping done!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Great news sue, good luck for tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - no I escaped Barts I soon as I saw the gate open    and am now trying the Agora - which is the sister clinic to the Lister.

No Barts don't do tx on Suns - actually I was reading through the fllw up letter they sent me outlining further treatments options and it says "we recommend you do a natural or a medicated FET, a medicated cycle would be preferred because it would be easier" - mmmm on whom ??

ok sorry cynical starting 

Maddy - I know - I've been trying to prepare DH all wk by asking him to help move a wardrobe - but he'd rather playing around with cables and setting up his new TV and home surround whatever which I have "made" him keep in a unwrapped for the last month - yes whilst there is lumps of brick and dusting flying around.

BTW - Yeah I know the guessing would be a little game


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ooo..so much going on this morning & I missed it all!!  

Sue - Brill news on the Big Fella - see, boys aren't all bad, are they?  

Hope the others catch up & you get to choose the best ones to put back in.

When will you know when ET is?

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - that's fab fab news! Phew the suspense was killing me! Not in Italy yet. Was scheduled for tonight, but had to rearrange as dh was late getting to uni to do his presentation. So now going tomorrow early. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blimey - I have got you all going - never seen 3 members reading  

Ron - sorry ET is all a bit vague atm, earliest I will know is 9 ish tomorrow, but could be as late as Sun - can I MSN you or phone to check it's ok to pop round  - cos I have a feeling I do need those bombs !

Nope I agree boys are ok - actually it has to be a boy - cos we are the only ones left to preserve DH's surname - he is a 14 generation direct line male and the buck is stopping with him - now you can see why I'm pressured  .

Ok jobs I need to do - finish painting stairs area

defrost freezer

move wardrobe and maybe our bed

loads of planting and a few plants to move

fit living room skirting board

get stuff from storage and unpack

- oh I do have men in on Tues to fit worktops - at last  

Lou - noooo what you meant to say was the suspense was killing you so much you delayed the flight to wait for my news


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

You definitely have had us all going!!!!   

Tell DH to get off the TV, wires....etc and help you with that wardrobe!!!! 

No pressure there then-lets hope "Big fella" lives up to his name 

Wait just re-read-[size=10pt]get stuff from storage and unpack[/size]


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ha ha ha  

Thanks again for clarification Sue. Good luck with it. I will try to log on at the weekend to see how you are but I will be thinking of you and the big fella.

Have a good weekend all
Jen xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - yes! That's it!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - No probs re you know what..I'm out Sun pm but if you're passing then I'll leave them at a discreet place for you to pick them up..ie porch!!

Jen - Your 1st tx will be a trial, where the docs find out how your body respond to drugs etc.  Hopefully it'll work 1st time round but if not, then the next tx will be more tailored for you.

Lou - Have a lovely weekend in Italy - hope you get lovely weather..sigh!

Maddy - Hi

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I hope you are impressed I've only sat on this news for an hour !!!!!!!!!!

The news just gets better "big fella" has now moved from compacting to morula - there's no stopping him now, and it's apparently crucial not to wait much longer cos they start to get delicate and sensitive.

So I can't believe I am saying this but I am in for ET at 9 am tomorrow morning  

ATM we only have one candidate but there is a possibility of a mate - depending on the next 12 hours - apparently  it's got to work loads to get there, but there's one - told Embryologist I'm in for twins - she said even "big fella" could do that !

Maddy - did you not know about 80% of my stuff went to storage week before Christmas - seriously my living room consists of 1 2 seater, coffee table and TV - tell you it's like Billy no mates here, you are only welcome to visit if you stand or if it's nice to sit on the garden bench.

Christmas dinner was like a TV one on our laps - did mean that I got to watch Top of Pops  

Wardrobe moved and some painting done.  Dinner now tho.

Have a good w/e.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - great! it's all going well. Come on big fella and friend.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Brill news! For Big Fella & Friend:

        

Good luck tomorrow. See you at 10

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Go "Big Fella" and Friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

Go...go...go...!!!

          

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening all,

sorry its been a while, not been feeling that great 

I hope you are all ok?

Tracey ~ OMG girl, I can't believe how big your bump has got    Hope you are feeling ok though xx

Ron ~ Hiya hunni, hows things with you all? Hows little Sam? I can't believe he is 6 months now   how time flies xxx

Sue ~ Hows things with you sweetie? I have missed so much, so a quick catch up would be great  

Kyla ~ Hey hunni, glad the meds all turned up safe & sound, I will catch up with you more tomorrow xx

Jen ~ I don't think I have chatted with you before hunni? Hows things with you anyway? I see your on Metformin too? How have you been feeling on them? I'm onto my second week now & have been feeling rather nauseous   did you have these same feelings? And also very tired all the time & very weak!!! Hope you can shed some light  

Hi to Maddy, Lou & anyone else I have rudely missed   

I hope to catch up with you all very soon, take care all

Nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya Nicky - good to see you posting. I've heard of the infamous met botty. I was almost on it myself, but in the end escaped. I think it gets better as you get used to it and you're supposed to introduce it slowly? 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Al,

Nicky - good to see you back

Lou -  how you feeling all ready for the off?  Looks like you have a nice individual plan in place.

Maddy - I've pmed you. X

SUE!!! = Yeeee Haaaaaa!!  Come on big fella!   

Hi everyone else!

I'm off to Bourne all tom, also had some interesting discussions with a place in Turkey, need my Barts notes back though. Emailed them to find out who I need to pay cheque too but no reply for 2 days!!  Anyone know?  Is it £50?

Happy Fridayu. X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good evening
Im sitting here while DH and stepkids are watching Borat for about the 50th time! 

Sue - WAHHOOOOO!!! Good luck for tomorrow matey!!!!!

Nicky - Pleased to meet you! Persevere with the Metformin hun. I started it gradually but its very common to feel nauseous. I would feel sick if I ate something and sick if I didnt! I lost a stone in weight it was great! Problem was with the Clomid it all went back on but to be honest Im fine with Metformin now. I would hate to stop it now. I dont have any side effects anymore and I never did have the botty problems with it. The only thing is that I still cant really drink on it but you cant when ttc anyway! 
Give it time and let me know how you get on.

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - notes cost £10 - and I just wrote in to Kenton Wing with chq made payable to Barts NHS Trust - or whatever their full title was.  Worded letter to say can I have a set of notes pls.

Turkey sounds interesting - holiday too.

Nicky - great to hear from you, sure you will better as time moves on - you just need time.

Sleep well everyone.

My post tomorrow will be late cos coming home via Ron's

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Who's Al?  Only kidding, I know you meant 'Hi All'.  I wrote and sent a £10 chq and got my notes within a couple of weeks I think (rang to make sure it was being done though).

Sue - Yay! Great news on Big Fella. My Dr told me blasts have a higher identical twin rate (shown in a study on cows apparently - thanks for that!).  Hope the friend gets nice and big too. Good luck for tomorrow morning. 
BTW - my view: do skirting board, leave unpacking and freezer (can be done on 2ww with a hairdryer and not much stress) and leave furniture where it is. Okay? I have spoken!

Nikki - See you tomorrow hon. T is out with the car so I'll need you to drive me for lunch if that is okay. Thanks xx

Lou - My meds are Buserlin, then 200iu of Puregon for 6 days, then down to 100iu but add 150iu of Menopur. Also aspirin for stims and 2ww. Puregon is not in pen form though so will have to manually draw it and have two lots of jabs. Thinking I will just put my needles in the bin and chuck away the plunger and vials in a metal bin.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh cool only £10!!  dunno where I got the £50 from!!

XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow 9 am!!!

Looking forward to your update Sue and good luck      

Off to bed - am absolutley shattered-think it was all that emotion yesterday!!
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning

PUPO

One very, very healthy and strong looking Blast "big fella" put back - the others had either stopped or almost stopped - I reckon they are girls and just too busy worrying about what their hair and makeup looks like to think about growing any other bits  

My lining is still perfect, cervix clean and healthy - so couldn't wish for any better really.  Well other than a friend - but Dr was plsd to only put one back he reckons that far better.

I was going to set up a ticker but there seems little point when I test in a wks time.

So can't believe it's all done and sorted.

I asked about AH - and they said no point if she didn't know my age she would have thought my embies were a youngsters cos the shells are so thin.  Also asked about Donor Egg and told no point as I can get to Blasts - so glad I didn't go to Essex !

Have a good w/e everyone.

Maddy - was counselling ok or as bad as you feared ??

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats Sue-you are officially PUPO!!! Wow you test in a week-that is a huge advantage of blasts!!!

Counselling was fine-I did come out feeling awful thumping headache and only just made it into a toilet before really getting upset-I'm going back in 2 weeks time so will see!!

So pleased big fella made it to transfer-blasts have such a good success rate-you must be thrilled-couldn't ask for more than all that good news xxx

Are you on bedrest? Or just taking things easy-glad you got all that heavy stuff done before hand xxx

Have everything crossed for you Hun xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I'm going with 'big fella' being a 'big bird'  we are tough and determined so I'm voting for a girl, I know I'll have to wait 20 weeks to be proved correct but I can wait.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

super quickie as have to dash to check out house renovations and then shoot to acupuncture...

Had my first stimm scan today. I'm only nearly ready! Got 24 follies, lots of big ones and the lining at 9.7!    

Will catch up with later.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Ooooh blimey its all happening! Fantastic news Sue. Thats really great news. Im hoping and praying for you and for your big bird/fella !

And lou, thats great too! 

Love to all I have missed

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lou - that's really good news, clearly the Viagra works for you helping that lining.

Laura - big bird eh  - Girls place your bets please -  gosh no pressure  

A bit worried about you all actually - birds and cows - what do you think I am  

Kyla - apparently "Big Fella" has got passed the might it be twins stage.

Ron - hope your feeling better.

Maddy - stick with the counselling, sometimes it will be worse than others but it'll comes tog in the end.

Bedrest what's that - nope - advise was to act as normally as possible, forget ET had happened and NO lounging around - DH heard it all !

I did have a 20 min rest on a very nice leather recliner at the Agora - wearing a huge fluffy (spa like) bath robe and then the 30 min sit at Ron's followed by hours drive home was clearly too much lounging around for my DH 

So when we gets home he wants to continue laying the floor - I did get away with just "hand me the hammer", "get me the set square", "can you see the pencil on the floor somewhere".

Today's Day 7 and have been having a few slight sharp stabby pains on and off - so according to the books that's implantation bang on time  .

Did have a humdinger of a head yesterday - resorted to paracetamol and then codeine - I think it's the disadvantage of not taking my daily med which has been keeping me so great -done the research and whether I continue it or not gives me conflicting advice - so off to chemist next.

Apparently meds in the first 3 wks are safe - so can rest a bit without worrying.

Good day everyone.

Sue  

PS Lou - I was advised to give up the painting for a few days - especially paint which was oil based like gloss.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! It's all happening here!!

Lou - how many follies Drink plenty of water..don't want you to get OHSS!!! When's EC?

Sue - Carry on taking it nice & steady..only a week to go now   

Hi to everyone else..sorry for lack of personals, I have a whingy baby sitting on my lap!

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - sending your big fella some     

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou & Ron - thanks ever so. 

A few sharp stabby and crampy pains this am - but nothing serious to worry about - in fact life feels surprisingly normal.

Laura - I remember you saying you'd sneezed yours out - so I thought of you when I read this.

"Many patients are worried that if they cough or sneeze , the embryo will "fall out". However, remember that this is physically impossible, and that if the embryo is going to implant, it will, no matter how much you exert physically. Remember that God has designed the human body with enough sense, that coughing and sneezing will not cause the embryos to "fall out". The uterine cavity is a "potential space", and once the embryos are placed here, they appose to the uterine wall and are not affect by gravitational forces."

To read the whole article you can go to this site :

http://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter25c.html

Worktops arrived - hurrah you may think - well almost, the breakfast bar one was perfect and now fitted but the other one has a different edge to it - so they don't match and it's not what we ordered - so back to shouting at Italians 

Hope everyone is well.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue    

Lou    

Hi to everyone else! 

Quick question, does anyone still have sex in the 2ww after ET? Or do they tell you to abstain

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - quite a few clinics tell to abstain. My nhs clinic never mention it. I abstain as the endless use of suppositories doesn't add to the romance for me!

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Triffic. This is just yet another thing that will turn my DH against IVF. He hates the idea that we are having to go through this.

So when do they tell you its safe?

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - I think my private clinic say not during first tri. although I could be wrong and that was something I'd read. But it depends on how you are personally. I know I'd try to avoid uterine contractions which are essentially what goes on when you get orgasmic   But then that's me after two mcs. Others might be ok with it. As I said, I don't think I ever saw any advice from Barts on this.

L
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou.
I know I would be paranoid about it for a while especially on the 2ww. And if I was ever lucky enough to have a first trimester then I would be equally paranoid then. I suspected as much
Thanks for the info
Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - might be too much here but couldn't you just distract him with bj's?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I was just thinking that!  

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dirty minds think alike!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

cheeky! LOL.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good god... just popped in and the posts have turned to BJ's!!! Where was I when all this talk started!!

Lou - hope all going well XXX  

Sue - PUPO    

Maddy - how are you? XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning and Hello to you all - How are we today  

doing ok here - Laura thanks for your  

Jen - your post worries me about your DH's support.  I know it's nothing to do with me, but he really needs to be in this with you and wanting it more than roses can tell and if it means no sex then so be it, and hey it's only for a little time in your lifes tog. 

I think you two really need to chat and discuss things and let him know the situation and your worries now rather than later cos it will only mean   because I suspect you are not going to want sex for much longer than the 2 wks - cos when you start stimming and your abdo gets bloated and tender, esp if you get the headache side effect too.

I can't remember Barts policy but clinic advice seems to vary from abstaining on certain days to whenever you feel up to it.    Personally, I think you should take the view certainly for the 2 ww of only doing whatever (even jobs) that you feel comfortable and happy with - so should it go wrong you can't look back with guilt saying you wish you hadn't ..... or did ....... cause it to happen.

So if having sex to pls your DH is going to make you wish you hadn't and worry about the what if's - then your going to annoyed with him for a lot longer than his testerone levels will be with you.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Afternoon all

Ive been in meetings all morning and missed all the joviality! 
BJs for three months OHMYGOD!!! 

Sue, thanks so much for worrying about me, you're a sweetie.
I havent had this conversation with him yet but I will. I need to warn him. He will be ok Im sure as there will be a good and valid reason why its not happening. And like you ladies have suggested we will have to find alternatives! I know for sure that I will be very against it in the 2ww and for much longer if I were ever lucky enough to get a BFP.
Its just that hes fairly highly sexed and gets concerned if its not happening regularly enough as he worries that I might have a hidden agenda for not wanting him. We've both been married before and he has insecurities in that respect. (His first wife had an affair). But if he hears for himself from the clinic that you have to be careful I think he will be ok.

How are you Sue  

Hi to everyone else Ive missed. 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - your post about being highly sexed makes me   I think I'm just about the polar opposite! Especially since all this IVF malarky, I'm about as unsexy as can be. DP can always, erm, entertain himself, if things get too bad! He'd rather have me up for it than going through the motions. But that's just us. I'm not feeling too sexy when I've got things on my mind. Bloating after ec will add to this.

Scan news... 27 follies now!   Better get drinking that water. EC will be Fri or Min depending on what they say after blood results today. I'd rather have less follies to be honest. But hey ho.

Hope all well.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow Lou. 27 that sounds amazing! Good luck for them.

Oh believe me its him thats highly sexed not me! 
Last night Id just rubbed a load of deep heat into my back and he started raising his eyebrows at me and I said ''You have GOT to be joking I smell like the inside of an old ladies medicine cabinet I hardly feel sexy right now!''


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - wow 27 follies, lets hope that equals 27 eggies too   - take it easy and drink water, milk.    I know you will make sure they keep an eye on you  

Jen - I can understand your Dh's insecurities, so I think that's why you need to chat now and let him know where he stands so there is no cause for concern and then during tx find other ways to make him loved etc.

Trust me once you start going through tx he will realise that you must want him and aren't going anywhere cos the stuff you are putting yourself through.  
and when your in tx you won't feel like looking elsewhere either - partly cos you get so "self obsessed" with being bloated etc - who would want me !

Make him his fav meal or go out and have it all out - your'll feel so much better already.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue for the advice
Its very much appreciated and also comforting to know Im not on my own with this

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Just to put you on warning..when I had my bfp I wanted to be really careful so sex was off the agenda.  Also I felt totally knackered & pukey so it was the last thing on my mind anyway! When I was about 20 weeks I felt 'safe' & 'normal' enough to want it again but then I had a bleed & the docs said no hanky pankies whatsoever! 

Also once you've given birth you could bleed for up to 6 weeks & both of you will be sooooooooo knackered from sleep deprivation that you'd just want to grab sleep whenever, & sex will be the last thing on your mind! And if you've had a tear or stitches..well..!!!  

Lou - Wow!!! You look after yourself & all those LOs!

Sue - How's things??

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

oh oh - not got to take stimms today or tomorrow. E2 level is at 14000. Is that ok? hmm. please let nothing go wrong!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - sounds as tho, your Dh is in for a huge shock, Ron's just managed to wipe out a yr 

I'm doing ok - just wish these crampy pains would ease down - they are on and off sometimes soon passed and other times just hang and hang or not always worth complaining about

I know they are the "rites of passage" and doesn't mean a thing but they do still bug me and so much for the clinics theory of forget about ET and carry on as normal - this ain't normal !

I wish I had tried sticking to my guns and asking if Nat FET really could be Nat ie: now bombs pls.

Have a good evening everyone. I am thinking I might get brave and tell DH we are eating out tonight - cos haven't done that for um 4 days now 

Lou - Make sure they keep an eye on you esp. coasting like this - Kyla can share her experience I'm sure. Does this site help answer your quest http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Sue - I was looking for something like that. I'm not sure I can remember how many large follies I have. But funny the hosp didn't mention anything about water. I just know how to do that myself. Got a bit of a headache coming on now, although that might be just me suddenly worrying about it.

Kyla? Have you get advice?

Lou
x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry to butt in Lou, but I was told your E2 level corresponds to how many eggs you have, 1000 = 1 egg!!

Good luck

Sam x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I had 26 follies last full IVF and after coasting me for three days ended up with 16 eggs which made ten grade one embies. I think all the poorer ones were killed off in the coasting so ended up with all mature (in fact all 16 fertilised but 6 were abnormal). My E2 level was 19000 when they decided to coast me. Does that help at all?

Been out to dinner tonight - DH's birthday. Took my first down-reg shot this morning. All came flooding back to me


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning everyone

Blimey its all still happening. Love to all of you! Kyla, Lou and Sue good luck to all of you.

Thanks Ron for that! I take it you are still together?! Im not even going to think about how long we will have to abstain now let alone mention it to him. Im hoping now the clinic doesnt mention this to him until after Ive had to ET at least.
DH has infuriated me again about all this business. Yes I know Sue I have to talk to him but hes buggered off to Marbella this morning on a golf weekend with work and hes been rubbing it in with me. My parting comment to him was GRRRRRHHHHHH. He wont miss the PMT I have right now. Im CD28 and feel really ratty. I just want AF to start and so I can start to feel more human again.
Anyway last night I gave him some new Vit C tablets that Id bought for him and he flatly refused to take them because they are chewable ones! 
I was going to help him pack but told him where to stuff his luggage instead! 
Honestly, he drives me mad. He doesnt like taking vitamins, he cant stand needles and so wont help me with that. He doesnt want to do his sample. He hardly comes to any appointments because of work commitments. I really feel like crying at the moment because I feel so alone. I know you are all thinking that he cant really want a child but he does. He just wants it to happen naturally the way it did with his other two when he was with another woman and he was 10 years younger. And when he learns about the no sex rule you can imagine what hes going to say! And in the back of my mind is the knowledge that if it doesnt happen for us it wont matter to him as much as it does to me because hes already a dad (albeit a part time one)
Sorry for my rant, Im having a bad couple of days.

I really hope you are all ok, because you have so much more to worry about than me. Please tell me you are all feeling ok

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jo - Sending you lots & lots of  . 

As for DH..Grrr..  

My DH is very very patient - there are always other ways & means!   But then you may sail through your pg & have lots of  !!!!

I agree with Sue that you really need to sit DH down (when he's back.. ) as you have to let him know what's involved in your journey.  Once it starts, you're going to be even more stressed than now (think PMT all the way through cos of the drugs!) & you really need to support each other then & not fall out. 

I think I can safely say that every single one of us on this site would have been esctastic to have got pg the 1st time they TTC but unfortunately, some of us just need an extra helping hand.  As long as you achieve your goal in having a baby, it doesn't matter how you get there & which route you take.

What are you up to this weekend?  Seeing friends/family??

Take care of yourself

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry girls-so much going on and I have not been around   To be honest I haven't been on line much as I've been so addicted to FF recently and part of me is trying to get my head round what life would be like if we gave up on IVF altogether which right now is a very real option.

Sue, Lou and Kyla-I am 100% behind you and will have everything crossed that we get lots of BFPs on this board very soon-its been a while and I think we must be in for a change of luck    

 to everyone-I am still thinking of you all-just wrapped up in being selfish at the mo!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sue - how are you feeling?    thinking of you 

Maddy - thinking of you  

Ron -   that little man of yours keeping you busy?

J-Mo - hey hun u ok

Lou - how are you doing hunni? 

off to do some work  

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good afternoon all! 

Thank you Ron for your kind words of support.
I had a bad day yesterday emotionally that didnt let up when I got home. I bawled through Emmerdale and then couldnt stop all night! I then had a horrendous headache and backache and all the crying made me weary so I had a really early night.
But today I feel much better and happier which makes me think that AF is really imminent! 

This weekend will be quiet as DH is away on his golf weekend (they've just had to abandon the game because its too hot  ). I have some pottering around to do and will make sure I get to watch what I want on the TV! 

Maddy - I totally understand how you feel about taking time out. It does really get too much sometimes.

Hello to all of the rest of you including Sue and Lou (Thinking of you in your treatment) and hi to Tracey

Take care all

Love
Jenny x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello! 

Jen - a girl's weekend at home can be very therapeutic! I watch loads of rubbish with no guilt! 

Sue - how's it going? 

Better news from the scan today. 21 follies now. some as big as 24! eek. Hope they last till Monday. Just waiting for bloods to come in. EC should be Monday.

Hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine where there are.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - How is it going


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue -    

Kyla - sorry feel bad I didn't mean not to reply to you the other day.   Hope you doing ok on the meds and coping ok starting tx again.

Maddy - been thinking of you hon. And you too Laura.

That goes for everyone who has had a really tough time.

Well, I triggered last night. No going back now! In tomorrow for ec at 12.15.

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I'm about to start my 2nd cycle of IVF at Barts (phoning up on Monday to book my Information session). Wondered if you could answer a question for me as I'm trying to work out a rough timetable of how long it will all take. When I had my IVF cycle in 2005 I used a sniffing drug to downreg and it took 5 weeks before I could start injecting. I have had a look through some of your posts and no-one seems to mention sniffing to downreg so I wondered if they had changed the method. Also, if I inject instead, should the downreg take less time?
Thanks,
Hettie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hettie - Welcome on board. I sniffed for about 3/4 weeks before I stimmed.  It all depends on what drugs Barts put you on..Kyla was allergic to the sniffs so she ended up on jabs.

Lou -    for EC tomorrow - may you have lots of lovely ripe & juicy follies!!!  

Kyla - How is it going?

Maddy - You are not being selfish..it's self preservation.  You do whatever it takes to keep sane.  Take care of yourself in the meantime.  

Jen - How is the weekend going?  Hope you've really spoilt & pampered yourself & did some retail therapy too..it always works for me!!!

Tracy - Bet you're feeling tired now..when do you finish work? Can't be long now?

I made Sam some Salmon Surprise today (Salmon with oj, cheese & milk). He'd only eat it after I mixed in half a jar of Heinz baby food..what a chav baby I have!!!  

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Hettie - I downregged for about 20 days this time. They like you to have a baseline scan on Mondays or Tuesdays, so depending on where you are when your day 21 is to start downregging, this often determines how long you downreg for. They seem to have switched to injectibles from sniffing. I guess you'll start downregging when you get your next 21 day of your cycle after the info session, if that makes sense?

Good luck!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sue                    
Loads of luck to you Hun xxx Really hoping you have some great news to share with us xxx

Totally out of it-did the moonwalk last night-26.2 miles-feel crap and have not had any sleep!!

Good luck for tomorrow Lou xxx

Sorry no more personals but have only read last few mails xxx

Will catch up when I'm more alert xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue  -    

Lou -    

Love to everyone.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Thinking of you   

Lou - Good luck for today   

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

PIP - Pregnancy is Proven  - OMG it's a  

Tested yesterday with a regular Clearblue and we couldn't be sure whether it was + or -, friend's away so couldn't get a third opinion.  Sorry I left you in limbo, but I didn't know what to say either way.

Went out and brought a Clearblue Digital and wasn't going to bother testing this am, cos woke up with the cramps which have been getting stronger and for longer over the last few days, but tested  and there's no messing with a digital cos it has words and this one says Pregnant.

Assumed it was the cramps and pre AF getting to me over the w/e (bit that's not usual for me) - but I felt a bit grouchy, snappy and also just tired and wanting to sit and rest - rather than do jobs - I did help DH finish fitting the skirting board in the end.

Let's all try to stay calm tho. need to get through 1 more wk - and then let the party begin - I'm sure your'll understand  .


Lou - good luck for today - hope you come home with exciting eggy news and not too sore.  

Hettie - welcome - sorry I can't help you much with latest Barts regs - it's awhile since I was there.  

Maddy - wow how fit and knackered are you ? - But well done, such a achievement.  

Jen - I'm more than worried now, but I think I will keep quiet on your DH otherwise   - girls have heard me rant before      

Have a good day everyone.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG Sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Big fat grin on my face now! Congratulations lovely.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sue -   on your     i am so happy for you hunni


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!  Sue this is fab news.  I'm wishing you a very carefree 36 weeks ahead.  I'm still sticking with my girl theory!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Back from ec and I got 9 eggs. What was all the 27 follie business? Anyway, very happy to have made it that far and now biting my nails to see what happens next. 

Sue - I'm still grinning for you, mate!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Girls - thanks, I know your excited but can we pls calm down a wee bit  

So you all know for future ref - cramp pains like AF are a v. good sign cos it means implantation and lining stretching adapting etc - and worst case can last the full 12 wks !!!!!!!

They are only a bad sign when you see blood - and mainly red.

Bit of a minging headache today - had to resort to the meds, lets hope that doesn't happen too often.

Lou - congrats on getting 9 eggies that's to be proud off - but yes why the worries over coasting you etc ? maybe somebody couldn't count  - Take it easy now.

Sue x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG SUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!

       

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Many congratulations..glad Big Fella came up trumps for you! 

Lou - 9 is good..it's the quality, although like you, I'm a bit perplexed at what happened to the other 18

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

hi ron-how are you hun?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Yay! Just one excited post then will chill out for a week or so, promise!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

I'm fine thanks.  How are you keeping?

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all



SUE CONGRATULATIONS on the   

will catch up soon


Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou-good luck for today Hun xxx 

Will be thinking of you x Will check in this evening xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Thanks for wishes - I know it's hard, but I hope this is proof that the day cometh - mind you I've done a million different things.

Lou - hope you get excellent news on your eggies making embies - do you think there was no need to coast you ?

My belongings arrive from storage this morning and yesterday when I woke up cos I had decided what the test would say I was all for moving furniture, unpacking and getting straight as a surprise for DH tonight - don't think I'll be doing that now - he can do it this w/e  

Good day

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - stories like yours do help. You know what it's like when you believe it may never happen. No lifting, you hear?

Just had a fainting scare on the loo where I nearly passed out and went all clammy. I'd taken my prednisolone 20 mins before. Wonder if it's that. Back in bed now with laptop and feel better now. Maybe it was just a drop in blood pressure as I have low pressure sometimes. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nope lifting ain't going to be happening - just directions - in fact my find a fluffy cushion so it is so obvious  

Lou - I wouldn't have thought it would be prednisolone - maybe you just got up and rushed about too quick and after EC as well.    Ask if in doubt.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

We got 6 embies. I asked about the low number compared to follicles and they said it was likely that follies <18mm fell back after stopping meds. I'm pleased in a way, as I'm more than happy with 6 and might have been too risky to have continued with stimms. Phew. Sue, I think you're right. Was probably just post ec symptoms.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh girls .... hello!!!

Sorry Ive been AWOL - I had to go to Liverpool yesterday with work and this is the first time Ive looked on here since Friday.

Sue - Im absolutely made up for you. I read your post and gasped out loud. Got looks from everybody in the office! I too am grinning from ear to ear but I can understand you being cautious. Im really hoping and praying for you and little bean.

Lou - Thats great news too. Its all been happening here! 

Maddy - I hope you are coping ok? 

Hettie - Welcome to the thread! 

Hi to everyone Ive missed.

I had a nice weekend doing lots of jobs around the house and garden. My AF started on saturday and so I had the FSH/LH blood test in preparation for my appointment next month. Only problem is that my AF has once again not lasted very long which means that once again I didnt have a thick endometrium. This has upset me quite a bit because I was told that by stopping Clomid it would rectify itself naturally. Im even more upset because it wasnt a problem for me before.

I tried to talk to DH about it this morning and he pooh poohed it and changed the subject. But I told him that by doing that he is making me feel like he doesnt care. We didnt argue but I ended up crying with him comforting me. A lot of things came out and now he understands how I feel. Things are going really well for him in his career and he admits that he doesnt want to talk about 'negative' things because they will bring him down. But now he understands that he cant ignore me and my feelings and that he will have to deal with the issues surrounding me. I think we have finally got somewhere. He says he will try to understand more in the future and become more of a part of the process. He has assured me that he does care deeply and that he does want another child. He knows he was acting incorrectly by trying to always be upbeat around me when I was failing so badly at ttc.

Hope that makes sense! 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jen - aw, you poor thing. Ok, deep breaths. I don't think that the clomid would have done your lining permenant damage and seeing as it was previously ok, I think it should return to normal. I suffer naturally from a thin lining adn never get above 6mm on my own. However with IVF I achieve good linings and for extra help, with added viagra it was super duper. Also seeing a good acupuncturist can put you back on balance. So, don't worry. Clomid is one of those drugs that I wish wasn't dolled out as often as it is and not for as long. So, all is not lost, you can get your lining back.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou. I feel a little better now.
So does Viagra help your libido too? Not sure if its the same for women so I hope this isnt a really stupid question! 
If so I might actually be able to give some positive news to DH!

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - sorry, no! I was disappointed too!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

BUGGER!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - 6 embies is lovely, let's hope they grow and grow.

Jen - phew you finally braved it and got through to DH - start now as you mean to go on.

As for your short Af's and lining - I wouldn't be too concerned in the last yr, my AF's have really shortened, some months lasting 24 hrs and the loss is light - I could make the same protection last all day - so I thought I was going to have a tough time with my lining (which would be a new prob for me), so I was pleasantly surprised that it was above average size on the days it needed to be.

Make sure you eat plenty of dairy, protein - it supposed to help and consider Acu too.

Stuff all arrived safely and in tact - don't know how why they thought it was proof but they should me a pic of the store cupboard to show it was empty - mmm could have been anyone's !

Boy is DH going to have a shock when he gets home - the stuff he's got to sort  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - That's brilliant news..let's hope they divide & grow overnight..

Jen - Don't worry about the lining.  I too had thin lining during my 1st tx but I went to acu regularly & he helped me to sort that out. Pleased to hear that you've cleared the air with DH.  He should now be able to support you during the next few stressful weeks.

Sue - Protein..yummy yummy Burger King!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks girls. I appeciate that.
Yes I already have acupuncture so that was another reason I was so disappointed. But you've given me hope.

Thanks xx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ok, haven't posted for a very long while but still read and catch up from time to time. 

just wanted to say Sue a huge Congrats, I know you said not to get excited but I just can't help it.  I've waited a long time to see your post so I'm very happy for you. 

Hi to Kyla, Ron and Fran my old board buddies.  

Hi to all the newbies too. 

xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - wow lovely to see your name on here - often think of you and can't believe your boys are now over 1 !  Hope your loving every minute of them - and you have some frosties I believe - tempted 

If your've waited a long time to see me post those words - don't even begin to think how long I've been waiting  

Really am not getting excited - cramp pains have been fairly constant all day today and whilst I know they mean anything and nothing and no bleed is good - you just can't help but wonder can you     May do another test tom.  even if it's just to see the word again - battery in yesterday's has died so the words have gone  

They do seem worse when I'm not resting actually - so my pottering is very stop start.

Ron - I think a Burger King must be needed


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say, nice evening all.
Sue you go and take good care you hear?! 

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Sue on your news. I know what you mean about the clearblue digital - I loved seeing the word Pregnant last year when I used it. I also like using their digital ovulation sticks because you get a smiley face  when it's the the right time of the month!
Thanks for the welcome and to those of you who replied about the downregging for IVF. I think perhaps they will give me injections to do as it took me 5 weeks last time on the sniffing drug which seemed like forever and it would be good to not have so many trips up to Barts for scans this time.
Good luck to those of you having treatment at the moment!
Best wishes,
Hettie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just had to pop on to say Sue, am so pleased for you, fantastic news and know there's a long way to go yet, but its a great start!!  You take care and big hugs,

Hi to everyone else and speak soon, I will get on one of these days and do a big catch up but keeping track with how you're all going, hello to those of you haven't met before,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Time to amend your sig methinks!  LOL at the cushion - might give DH a shock though 

Leanne - Lovely to hear from you girl! How are things with you? Are your boys really 1 year old? I suppose they must be as Fran's DD Teagan is too - how time has flown.

Cramping lots today. Hoping that means AF is on her way... Want to have a nice thin lining for my baseline next week.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi yes boys are 13 months now. Jack is running around and Max is desperate to walk but not quite there yet.  He's the thinker and can say a few words where Jack is the active one.  Time has gone so fast its unbelievable, they're at a really fun age now and watching them play together is just so funny.  I do still have 2 frosties, not yet sure if I'm tempted although I am outnumbered by males in the house so never say never!  Think my DH would have something to say about that though - he only ever wanted one - oops! 

Time for bed for me, Max has been poorly for the last few days and has totally worn me out. 

x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya All


Sue congratulations I am so happy for you. That is so wonderful I was just reading through and agreed that the board needed to get another good news soon.

I have not been generally well with issues at work so will catch up with personals later.

Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Wow - I feel like a celeb - all these famous names coming out to greet me  

Heather - good to hear from you, hoping the business is going well - but not that well that you can find sometime to research your next moves and make a start  

Emu - sorry your still going through a tough time, it seems awhile now - so hope it gets better soon.

Leanne - maybe the frosties should stay where they are for now - sounds like you have enough to do.   Amazing even tho, they are twins they grow at different rates in different ways.

Hettie - don't pin your hopes on assuming Barts will give you what you think - they may have seen the d/r time of 5 wks as a one off or nothing to worry about - plenty of time cos it happens in the end ! - you could try reminding them and asking tho.  I'm sorry to read from your sig that your've had a real tough time of it  

Well cramps still here - so done another test and it still says "pregnant" - so live for now and believe it and stop worrying about what on earth the cramps are doing - that's the reccomendation I would give you girls  

I wish you could have all seen Dh's face and the words last night when he got home and saw how much stuff I had stored - "he said I thought you had been ruthless and culling stuff before it went"  - but I did  .   Worried now he's going to be unpacking so what will he find that he thinks should have gone !

Have a good day.

Sue 

Kyla - thanks I will amend my sig - but not ready to do it in the way you think    Interesting you have cramps and are hoping AF is coming - hope it's a good AF- and I have cramps and don't want AF


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Well, it's a step in the right direction.  When do we get the + sig?
Cramps have lead onto some spotting so things seem to be moving in the right direction for me too. Killer headache today - always a sign AF is nearly here.

Just realised this was your 5th embie transfer too! Hope that is a good sign for me!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Fran kindly reminded me that I had cramping as well around the same time as you. It's amazing what you forget!!!

Keep doing the HPT if it helps..I did 4 altogether & still have them in my drawer!  

Kyla - Hope AF come soon & you can go again.

Lou - Did you have ET today? 

Leanne - I can't believe your boys are 1 already..like everyone have said, where has the time gone?  Sorry little Max hasn't been well.  Hope he is his normal self very soon.

Emu - Sending you lots of  

Heather - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else. Had dress rehearsal tonight for concert on Saturday..feeling a bit pooped, going to bed soon & Sam's just woken up. Gotta go

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Kyla - I so hope that it's 5th time lucky for you babe. Are you aiming for blasts again?

Sue - hope you starting to believe it just a little bit.

I'm in for transfer tomorrow. was a bit down this eve as I heard from barts that 3 embies were still at 2 cell, 2 at 3 cell and only one at 4 cell.   But trying to snap out of it and keep my chin up through eating chocolate in bed with DP. 

Catch you all tomorrow. Sorry no more personals, but DP is waiting to start watch a film with me.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck today Lou-hope your little embies have kept dividing nicely for you xxx   

Kyla-hope AF will be with you soon Hun xxx

Sue - a step in the right direction with your sig   I totally understand you feeling cautious xxx

Hi to everyone else-sorry to be short...again...   am off to counselling later today-not really looking forward to it!!! Also going to see new acu-so maybe not totally given up this IVF yet!!!?!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - good luck with counselling - it is hard and I never looked forward to it - in fact it was only cos my friend turned up in her car to take me that I probably ever got there.  Trust me tho, go with it and it works in the end.

Good luck with the new acu too - you never know.

Kyla - hope your AF has arrived and it's a good one (can you have a good one ) - I hope it's a 5th for you too - I have a friend in the next village and she IM me to say she got a bfp but m/c and then on her 5th tx she got a bfp and is looking really good.

In fact I would like it to work for everyone at least before their 5th but ......

Lou - good luck with ET today, hopefully they are waking up and growing by now.  Mmmm in bed with DH eating choccy and starting a film at 11 pm  - I won't ask  

Ron & Fran - ah thanks for remembering - I can't remember Ron having the cramps.  So how many does it take to make a baby and then how many does it take to carry the pg 

Ron did you really do only 4 HPT's - they are helping.

Tracey - are you on work countdown now ?

Laura - hope you are ok - are you studying ?

we get the final sig change in a few days - I know it's never really definite but if at least I can get past my milestone of this week - then I will give in.

My friend is home from her hols - thank goodness, and tells me that pg is not a sickness and I should carry on as I would any other month - so for me that would mean cutting my extra long grass - but that doesn't feel right, so copping out of that job.

My poor DH says he is beginning to understand what pg really means - he says he can feel more work coming his way.    And my worst fear was suspected when I heard those ever famous words "well we've lived without all this stuff for the last 6 months do we really need any of it"  - so that's the start of the ruthless cull.  Happens everytime he goes in the loft  

Letter from Barts - I thought goodie they are sending me a refund from my frosties - opened horror apparently I owe £3,500 for ICSI - sure I went to the Agora and a FET  

Good day and hope you enjoy this sun.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning everyone

Good luck today Lou - Im thinking of you    

Kyla - any sign of AF yet so that you can get started again (fifth time lucky!)

Maddy - Keep persevering with the counselling, it really will get better although you may not feel that at the moment. I remember dreading it too because it was so so draining but it really helps in the end.

Sue - How are the cramps today? I hope you are still taking it really easy. Having a good clearout is very therapeutic although is stressing at the time. Go for it!
You will be glad to hear that my DH is still behaving myself and we are talking more. 

I had acupuncture last night (was wonderful) and slept so well. I love it.

Ive just realised that I have now less than 4 weeks to my appointment at Barts! Wahoo its coming round. Though as time ticks on Im getting more and more nervous.

Hi to everyone else that I havent mentioned and especially to all those ''oldies'' that have popped back to say hello! 

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - my tip to you and to Hettie and anyone else that is starting tx and silently reading - is to keep a tx diary, cos if you do need to go round after round, then it is so much easier if you are wondering did I feel like this last time on this day etc - or even things that you think you will remember like egg, embie, cell numbers.

Sadly, it also helps in the future if you choose to clinic shop - cos that's the sort of stuff they want to know quickly and not have to wade through your notes for.

Wishing I had kept a pg one too - cos then I would know whether this wk was better than before or not ?  or is that more torture.

If your appt is in 4 wks - what time of the month will you be - cos you could be starting on Day 21 of your cycle, which may mean tx starts 6 ish wks time - so definitely that all that talking done ! but glad to hear you are talking - I can rest now, if you don't talk your'll end up back in counselling  

I agree a good clearout is therapeutic but not to my DH's level - stuff that was in the loft he decided clearly wasn't needed and the old me (before counselling) gave in and let him throw out - and now wish we hadn't.

When we move house - if he had his way - we would walk out with just a suitcase, leave everything behind  

Yep pains still here - they do ease a bit tho, become more background ache - seem to be consistently strong from about 4 pm onwards, calm down overnight to get worse again at waking up time


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue thats a brilliant idea about the journal! 
I will definitely do that. Its amazing how easy it is to forget things.

And I agree it might be too painful to look back over a pregnancy diary which has gone onto miscarry. Hmmmm it could wind you up too much.

Why do we women worry so much?! I would be climbing the walls with all that cramping but then again I suppose it means something is happening in there! 

I would love to go through our loft because you wouldnt believe the tut we have up there. DH has kept his old Atari computer and everything. I wouldnt mind but its hardly the size of an ipod! 

Jen x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say that when I go for my appointment I will probably be on, and when I asked whether I could start from the next 21 day milestone she just said that it was up to the nurse and what they have in the diary. What do you think?

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

What they have in the diary, indeed  

I think you should start preparing and assuming you will be, it is generally decided - if all the tests are normal ie: HIV, HEP are back on time, paperwork in order,  nothing scary shows up on your scan etc.

So it could all happen v. quick cos after your appt if you get the ok, you will then need to book in for the info session day - DH ideally needs to be there for that too - cos there are forms for him to agree too and sign ie: what to do with embies should you die etc.

That's the day when you will be given your timetable of events, drugs etc and you take them away ready to start when Day 21 arrives.

It's going to be happening !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh nice. What to do with embies if I die!!!! 
So am I right in thinking that DH will have to come along another day then, before the EC. I will have to warn him about that. YEah yeah I know! 
Ohhhhh my gawd. It is happening! 

Should I be trying to diet right now? 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya - 

am back from what turned out to be a poop day. First I set off for acu early morning. Was feeling quite stressed as I was worried why my embies were still at 2 cell on day 2. I get off the bus to change to the tube and my oyster card doesn't work. Then I realise I've left my purse at home, so I'm stuck in town, halfway there with no money and no id. I lost it a bit and started blubbing and called DH. Decided to walk to skip acu and walk to Barts. get to Barts and there's the not good news that embies are still only at 4 cell. They let me move to the back of the ET queue to see if they'll pick up so I come home, have cuppa and head back. Embies still haven't changed so have ET with 2 4 cell 3 day embies. Nothing to freeze as they don't freeze 4 cell 3 day ones, which I think shows how they are perceived. I know lots off FFs have had success from 4 cell and 2 cell, but not on day 3. So I kind of feel like I've done my blubbing today. I've written off this cycle and will of course be delighted to be proven otherwise. But there is definitely something wrong and different from my previous 2 cycles when embies performed well and to schedule. So after the quick off the marks start it's all gone pear shaped. So I'm now resting up as feel worn out. I'm researching what to do next. 

will catch up on personals when I've had something to eat.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Lou, Lou - so sorry to read about your day but at least you are now on the 2 ww and try hard to find some   cos you never know - as you say there could be success with 4 cells.

Can't see what was wrong with freezing the others even at 4 cell, it would have been good to let them have a chance they could even lose a cell in the thawing.  Ooops I can feel myself going into one ......

Take care and get lots of rest and spoil yourself now  

Jen - oops yep your DH is needed a bit more - he doesn't strictly need to go to the Info Day - but it would be useful, there's loads to remember and take in, forms to complete and if you are on a 21 day countdown it would help speed things up getting those down straight away.  Plus you may feel a bit left out as usually everyone elses Dh's are there.

Depending on how you cope with hearing news as well personally I think you need him there for every scan too.  Mine was so useful cos as soon as I heard the words ............, I needed DH to take in all the bad news and the plan forward cos I had lost the plot - I know Ron had similar too.

What sort of dieting right now ?  - losing weight diet - NO too late.  If it's trying your lifestyle diet yep good idea.

Must do something today.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh Lou, Im so sorry youve had a horror of a day. Im hoping and praying for your embies. I hope you feel more comforted soon. And yes go and spoil yourself.

Thanks for info Sue but I cant get Dh to the scans. His presence will have to be minimal. Its so difficult for him to get out of work. Hes working so hard so that we can afford to have a baby! 

I just wonder whether I should diet to get my weight down a little. Im about 1 1/2 stones overweight and dont know what they will say when I get to the clinic. I know I should eat healthily and do some exercise. But not sure whether I should restrict calories as well.
You mention drink milk and eat lots of protein? 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - agree with sue. be heathly but no weight loss diet as could affect your hormones.  protein thing is during stimms. 60g per day split into 30g portions max. Can also be useful if you overstimm like me (which you won't we hope).

Will try and keep my attitude positive I promise. I promise to be pleasantly surprised if it works!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - as long as your BMI is as close to the norm as poss, you should be ok - if it's over I wouldn't be surprised if they tell you to go away and lose some - not saying they will - just reading bet, the lines of some girls at other clinics.

I say make sure you get protein throughout not just stimms - I believe it has helped me I have drunk a protein shake drink everyday for the last 2 months - my reflex swears by it as she has found girls who have IUI have got bfp's too.

Milk - partly because there was a recent research that showed full fat dairy, ice cream etc helped with fertility.

Lou - keep busy and remember no paint !

My worktops have arrived and they are perfect so all finished.

have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - sorry your embies aren't growning as quickly as you hoped.  When I had my IVF I had just 2 and 3 cell on day 2 and posted on the preg board and got lots of replys from preg ladies who had 'slow starters'. 

Sue - When the scan??  Can we bet on the sex thing, I'm positive I'm correct and i need to raise some cash!!  

Maddy - Hi honey, sorry didn't get to chat today, trains all buggered so didn't get in til really late.  Am shattered.  

Tracey - not long now... whens maternity leave?

Ron - hows you?  Hows Sam... cooked him anything fancy lately?

I'm ok, been feeling pretty low, my colleague at work commited suicide last week so been pretty low about that on top of all the usual stuff.  Funeral was today, was emotionally very draining and sad.  Feeling exhausted with everything at the moment.

Hi to everyone else. XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - OMG. That's so sad.  
Thanks for your post re my embies. I don't think I'd feel as bad if it was day two, but they really struggled to get to 4 and that just doesn't look peachy. But I'll stop moaning and get on with incubating something. At least it's good practice. I just want to go back to my own clinic now. Phoned them this afternoon and they were lovely.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - some ladies had late developing 3 day embies too.. bet if you do a search you can find my post!!  Yes it was a grim day, he jumped under a tube train too which is pretty gruesome and it is the tube I go to daily so hard to put to the back of your mind.    Notts are good, my SIL is going to donate (if she is suitable) just to help people there as she saw and add and knows how hard it is for me without a baby.  I've emailed them as to if she donates on my behalf they would give me free IVF like an egg sahre thing.  Fingers crossed. Don't give up on them embies yet... you have always had good embies before.  XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Sorry to hear about your embies.  The only reason why we know of their development is because we've had IVF.  If it was a natural pg, you would never have found out how far they have developed & at what day too.  In the meantime, 

  P U P O   

Laura - I'm so sorry to hear about your colleague. How desperate must a person be to actually commit suicide? Really really sad...

So far I've cooked chicken with sweet pototoes & carrots; salmon with cheese, oj & carrots & spag bol mixture so I can either put pasta in or mash to make cottage pie! He's very fickle, liking something one day & turning his nose up on another!

Sue - Yep! I did 4 HPTs - thought I was a bit   at the time too! I still have them in my drawer!!! 

As for things to drink/eat/do, I personally recommend Burger King & seeing James Nesbitt in Victoria Station..worked for me!!!!  

Jen - It's coming round quickly, isn't it?  It's be here befor you know it!!! As Sue said, it'll be useful if DH could come to the scans with you but it isn't imperative.  I only wanted mine there because as soon as I get into the consultation room, I only hear every other word that was said.  TBH, if DH can't make it, a relative/friend could come instead?  My DH didn't come to every one with me & didn't come to any of the scans when I was having my FET, so don't worry!

Looked into Sam's mouth this morning..he's starting to cut another tooth..yay!!!! Hopefully I'll be able to get a good night's sleep soon!!!!!  

Hi to everyone else.

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning ladies

Oh Laura that is so sad about your colleague. And what a devastating thing to do to yourself. 

Lou - still wishing your embies along. Any news today    

My BMI is I think about 28. What does it need to be? 
But I suppose its too late to do anything now about it. Should it be full fat milk then because I usually drink semi-skimmed? 
What protein drink did you have

Ron - I saw James Nesbitt in Liverpool Street once! And also once Davina McCall (who is stunning).

Hello to everyone else Ive missed. Hope everyone is ok today

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Jen don't beat yourself up about your weight - I've been told the ideal BMI is 24-27 - so your not far off, and you have PCOS which I think has weight as a side effect so you should be ok.

As for milk - do want you want to do and what you like drinking - no point having full fat if you don't like the taste or avoid drinking it cos of the cals.

Protein drinks I think you can get in most health shops - Laura used one.  I use one from www.NaturesSunshine.co.uk 

Lou - PUPO   hang on in there - the most important thing most be a good lining.

Laura - so sorry to hear about your colleague, that is awful for you and presumably a hazard of the job   Does this mean you are busier now ?  I hope you have access to some counselling if you need it - my bro committed suicide so I know what's like.

Ron - Yay one more tooth - think I may beat you on the HPT's - done my 5th today   - one prob with digital the battery only lasts 24 hrs, so there's no point keeping it in a draw forever nor does it help you pyschologically when you need reminding.

Had some reiki this morning - I don't know how it works it what it really does - but boy it knocks me out and makes me go all whoozy.  Just what I needed cos had a migraine overnight - 3rd in 2 wks.  

Building Inspector to hopefully sign off all building works

Enjoy tomorrow last of the good weather - apparently !

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck with the inspection Sue.

Im sorry to hear about your bro. That must have been horrendous. I too cant imagine how desperate someone must be to actually follow through with taking their own life. Ive thought about it a few times when Ive been depressed but I dont think I would ever be brave enough to do it.

Ive just worked out what HPT is! Five!?!?! How are you feeling today and how are the cramps?

Reiki moves your chi around doesnt it? The energy that surrounds us all. I do Tai Chi so I know a little about it. I find Tai Chi amazingly relaxing.

Hope everyone else is ok? 

From Chubby Jen x

P.S Thanks for the diet advice


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ive worked out I just need to lose 11 Ibs to be under 27 BMI.
Should I definitely not try to do that

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

jen - hon, I definitely wouldn't try losing weight now as it's so hard to lose safely. My acupuncture guy also advises against detox immediately before a cycle as it puts toxins in your system at the time of the cycle. I think the same happens when you diet. Your body will think something is up. I'd concentrate on creating a nice, healthy balanced environment rather than weight loss. You might end up losing a bit of weight doing that anyway. cut out caffeine, alcohol, cut down on wheat products, sugar, additives etc. Make sure you're drink min 2l water per day.

I have the LA Whey protein powder. It has no nasty additives in it. Highest digestible protein drink on the market. Just do the one scoop not 2 at a time which = 30g protein. It's hardly any fat so good for calories counting. I have the vanilla one and didn't have any after effects of wind like some other protein shakes. Body builders are known for their terrible farts!

http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/selector.php?product=whey2kg

Sue - I'm so sorry to hear of your brother. I can't imagine what it must be like to go through something like that. And also what a pain (pardon the pun) that you're having the blood migraines still. Funny you should mention building inspectors as I'm trying to get sign off on my place here in London too today! How old is the house you're doing btw? I never asked you what kind of renovations you're doing. Will you stay in it for while or do you sell and move on to the next project?

Laura - thinking of you, hon.

Ron - aw, he'll have the full set soon! Bless his little nashers. then you can get some sleep.

Kyla - news from you?

Nikki ?

Hettie - are you getting excited yet?

Fran - hope all's well with you and Tegan.

Amanda - hope the counselling session helped. I chickened out of mine after my cycle in Dec. I was so scared of opening up. which I guess is the point. But hope you made it there.

Alexis - aw hon, sorry to hear you've been down at work. Come back and see us anytime.

I'm feeling much better. So I'll leave it there and distract myself with some light shopping.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lou

Take good care.
Just want to wish everyone a lovely bank hokliday and lots of babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie

Lou remeber stanger things have happened you are PUPO so keep strong those little ones are fighters I know it and I will send them words if they don't grow!!!!!  

Jen I am with the other don't try and lose weight at the moment it's not the right time just eat healthily and well and if you lose weight for doing that then great if not then at least you body is getting the best of everything to feed a baby. When I finally fell pg I was a good stone overweight and quite frankly the consultant said " the baby needs something to feed off of !!!"

Kyla how goes the drugs?

Sue think it's nearly time to change that ticker and like Ron said when she got pg I told her about the cramps and when we talked the other day she had completely forgotten about them but both of us had them for a good few weeks after our BFP it is bubs just making a nest so all good.

Heather, Emu and laura good to hear from you all hope things are alright and going well.

Tracey not long for you now how you feeling about the birth any nerves or just excited?

Ron it was a pleasure looking after Sam yesterday he is sooo funny  

right gotta pack ready for a week in France we really need it after all being ill and working so long hours it is going to be a pleasure sitting by a pool reading a book ( if Teagan will allow it that is  )

talk soon 

Bye for now

Fran

PS Leanne forgot to say hi to you too hope the twins are ok sounds like you've had as amazing year as we have.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hurrah - inspection passed job signed off !  I think Fri pm's maybe the best time to call them out - last time nightmare, queried light fittings to be changed, no door hung, even queried the height safety of the window when the previous inspector had accepted it.

Kitchen is also finished today - missing bits done.  So onwards to start next project now.

Lou - my house is 42 yrs and it's had a rough time, gosh it's got some stories in these walls - from what the neighbours tell me.  We usually do buy, move in, stay and do it up and then move on and that was the project with this one - but we decided gosh 3 yrs ago now to stay put and really settle to concentrate on tx (sometimes with all the works tx gets put on hold for 6 months which turns into a yr cos it's not a safe place to be pg, moneys needed for supplies etc), so staying meant we could be def committ to non-stop IVF - but we didn't really like some things about the house so we are redoing it all - not economical I know but we are still in profit - so that's the main thing.

Jen - your bod's going to be going through a rough time soon - it can so do without the shock of eating only lettuce.  As the others say just start being sensible healthy - organic if you can.

Laura & Fran - I will, I will - as for Laura - blimey slow down guessing the sex !  

Fran - Ron mentioned that you had reminded her about the cramps - so I checked my inbox to see if she had mentioned them to me and she had and was so scared they were AF she was going to do another HPT the next day.

Enjoy your wk in France.

Cramps have felt a bit easier and calmer today - so maybe I am getting through them - either that or it's the amount of codeine in my system  

have a good eve everyone - and remember make most of tom. last nice day  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

What am I going to do between 10.45 and 6am tonight??!!  

BB was meant to be starting tonight but its postponed due to some racism thing.    But it does mean a double ugly betty!!  

Sue - My colleague was a nurse so thankfully it doesn't affect my caseload!! Think I would collapse with exhaustion if I had anything else to do!!  Congrats on the kitchen!  You all made me jealous an so I have organised B&Q to come measure up mine next week!!  Only be something cheap and cheerful as we are skint!

Mandy - Anything nice planned for the weekend?

Lou - you feling any more positive?  

Kyla - where you up to??

Jen - I got down to mt ideal wait and ate organic and had acu and still got a BFN, I'm not saying drink a bottle of vodka and a take away every night is a good idea but I think being relaxed is more important than being a couple of pounds over weight.  

I have MIL coming to stay on Sunday and the place is a mess, going to watch the tv and drink some wine tonight but them tomorrow is 'the big clean'!  

Fran, Tracey & Macy, Ron & Sam and everyone else


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls

Laura - How awful about your colleague. Truly grim.

Sue - You know if you don't change your ticker we will just keep nagging 

Annoyed is what I am right now. Three days of spotting but no AF. Baseline is Tuesday. Really need AF to get her pants on you know? DH says go buy a test. Ugh!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Do test & if neg, we'll do an AF dance for you!!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And if its positive we'll just do a dance!!  Oh I wish i had the posibility of being preg sometimes!  
XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You back from the shops


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nah, too tired. Will go in the morning. Really NOT pg though girls, only one tube and O'd from other side this month. DH just wants me to rule it out and for me, well HPT's always bring on AF don't they? 
I'll shout you tomorrow, night K xxx

Sat 09.50 - AF is here! Whoohoo


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there!
Hope I'm not barging in on this thread! Would like to join you though.

Hi Lou - I'm kind of getting excited about starting IVF again. Feeling more positive this time (already had one cycle of IVF and one FET previously at Barts) Since those treatments I have managed to get pregnant naturally (but it wasn't to be) but at least I now know it is possible. Also I am having acupuncture this time. Also I have heard that Barts now do blasts so I am really hoping to try that.

Last week I phoned up Barts to book my Info session and I am hopefully going next Wed. - had to ring on Friday to confirm and of course couldn't get through  so will have to phone again on Tues. Presume there won't be anyone there on Bank hol. Mon.

Anyway, hello to everyone else. Look forward to 'talking' to you,

Hettie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - was AF's arrival before or after the HPT test    Thank goodness it's arrived - hurrah here you go again.

Hettie - Welcome - but hadn't you already joined us  - you are most welcome, forgive some of us tho, cos we have gone elsewhere but still lurk - also forgive us sometimes, it's just we;ve known each other for so long and our humour can be a bit    and we get cynical   - but other than that it's great here  

So sorry your've got so far Nat and lost your little one at 14 wks - have you pushed Barts for chromosome testing for both of you ?  I would question if PGD would be a good idea for you too - but not at Barts.    Do Barts really do Blasts - I wanted to do that when I was there 2005 but they said "no your'll have to go elsewhere if you want to do that"

Good luck phoning to get through and getting a info session booked for the next day.


Rain, Rain, Rain  

Sue  - not so fine and dandy this am


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good morning Girlies xxx

All this rain!!! How typical on a bank holiday!!!  

Hi Hettie xxx Welcome to the thread-I feel as though I have almost become a"lurker" recently-just my last cycle has really knocked me and I really have been unsure of what to do next. You'll find a wealth of experience on these boards-some of us are true "vets" at IVF, and we're very lucky at the number of ladies who have stuck around way after their BFPs-so we are really a group of friends more than a Barts thread!!!

Kyla-so glad to hear af has arrived . You're off   How are you feeling Hun? xxx

Sue Hun why not so fine and dandy? Sending you a big hug  

I am still unsure of whether to try again...any thoughts girls?? Counselling is going ok-still came out feeling worse but it didn't hit me till I got home this time-the counsellor did assure me that everything I'm feeling is normal which was a great relief!!!

 to everyone I've missed-which is most of us-sorry!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - hurrah for AF! That's the only time I'll say it.   

Hettie - I'd heard they were doing blasts too but didn't seem to materialise as an option. I must say, I'd decided not to do blasts with them if they did as it was new to them and it takes experience. But then I don't have so many eggies to play with to get to that point. I did manage to get them to agree to day 3 transfer which was something. 

Sue - another day ticked off for you! 

Right, I'm off to Margate. Bloody rain!

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

This is me and DH from last night!








- Kyla as She-Ra...








- Tom (DH) as Danger Mouse. The head is home made and took a lot of work.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - wow very arty!! 

Maddy - Only you can make the decision if you want to go again.  You have lots of optins to think about, however if you not feeling like you can take the pain of all this anymore then go for adoption.  You need to keep yourself sane.  I hope the counselling is helping you with your decision too.

Right MIL here!    

ENjoy the wet weekend girls. XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla -   wow! that's dedication! Was it a fab night?

Maddy - It's so brave than to contemplate stopping treatment and to change direction. Sending you a hug hon.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - WOW!!!!!!

Yay for AF turning up!!

Lou - How are you feeling?

Laura - Love your new photo of the puss cat!

Maddy - If you don't want to make a decision now, why don't you take some time out & just be a 'normal couple' with your DH, say for 6 months - a year?  It may become clearer then with regards to which path you want to go down.  You are still young & have time on your side to do this.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Ron - I'm fine, thanks, hon. I don't know if it's a good thing or not, but I've heardly been thinking about this cycle anymore. I wonder if that means I've blocked it out? I've not given up on it, but just don't think about it as I think I'll be doing aother cycle. Can't really explain it. So, I feel well and at peace with it if you know what I mean?

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Yep! I know exactly what you mean..I felt just like that when I had my FET..even went as far as checking out the prices of the drugs to start a fresh tx the follow month - to my surprise I got a BFP! I really hope this will happen to you too.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - I don't want to seem ungrateful as so many don't make it to et. But yes! I would love to be proved wrong! I worked out I have enough meds for another cycle, so hope that will ease things. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - When is your test date?


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Morning everyone 
Thanks for the welcome.
Sue - Barts did say me and DH should have chromosomal ananlysis. So had the blood test. Took for ever to get the results, which really felt like it was holding up treatment. However the results came back as normal which was good. They did also mention PGD and I think it would be done at the Bridge Clinic(?). But we decided to just go for a regular IVF cycle this time and think about that for next time, if necessary. Hopefully it won't be. Going to question them about blasts when we go up for the Info meeting. It certainly seems to have worked for you! A huge congratulations!

Maddy - Good luck with your decision making. Probably best to just take some time out from the mad TTC rollercoaster (easier said than done, I know) Hopefully the counselling will be a real help.

Well, I hope it doesn't rain all day again! We are going to check out the Southend airshow today, but it's not much fun in this weather.

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my loves,

Brrr!!!  

I've had a fun weekend, MIL  has been down, I took her to a lebonese restaurant on brick lane last night and few east end pubs and then to southend in the rain today!!  A real cultural experience for her!!  

Got my follow up tomorrow, not really thought about it much to be honest.  Any ideas for things to ask gratefully recieved.  

Lou -  
Kyla -  

Hope you all had a great weekend.

X


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I always make a list before I go in. Normally along the lines of what next? Different meds? Blasts etc... In your case I would ask about different protocols (and depending on how you feel about it, DE maybe).

Here's hoping tomorrow's baseline shows a nice thin lining...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie this morning...

Good luck kyla for your baseline scan   

Laura hope your follow up goes well   

Sue hope you and the little bean are doing ok xxxxx

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Kyla - hope today's scan goes all according to plan and you find a lovely thin lining ready for stimms.

Laura - I printed out a list of questions in case I went ga-ga. I had a wish list of things I'd like to do next, which in my case was helped by me already having a protocol from Care Notts. So this is where I agreed the 3 day transfer, clexane etc. Hope it goes well. 

Sue - how are things?

Ron - I think I'll test on Monday which will be 14 days post ec at 11dp3dt. I'll be doing my beta blood test as usual. It will set my mind at rest either way to know the exact blood results. I'll probably have to go private to do that. 

Amanda - Hope you doing ok, hon.

Hellie - you too, how are you doing?

Was a quiet weekend for me. Was quite depressed at some point yesterday. Rubbish weather, on my own in Margate not able to go out. Pah! But by the end it was ok. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Lou xxx
I agree weather was crap all weekend-typical that the sun is out now most people have gone back to work!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Apparently we're only having sun for a couple of hours, then back to rain for the rest of the day..how depressing!

BTW found out yesterday Sam's cutting yet another tooth..the top up to the left of the middle, now we know why he's been in so much pain 
lately!

Kyla - Good luck with scan today..hope your lining is lovely & thin.

Lou - At least with the beta you know exactly which way it's going.  It's much more reassuring.

Have a good day whatever everyone is up to today.

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Well what a wash-out the weekend was! 
I had a good one though as I got my DH all to myself from Sat night all the way through to this morning which was really wonderful. No stepkids or interference from anyone else. We got on great and it was really romantic. If only life could be like that all the time! 

Thanks for all the diet advice which is sound and sensible. Im afraid to say though that I was devilishly naughty and ate nothing but crap. Even by my usual standards I am disgusted with myself. But as from today its goodness goodness all the way but I wont let myself get hungry.

Hettie - welcome love. How was the airshow? I didnt realise it was still on because we live quite nearby and usually hear all the aircraft going over. But we didnt hear anything all weekend. Maybe the rainclouds were drowning out all the noise?

Kyla - great costumes! Hope the scan goes well. When will you start the stimming? 

Lou - Im pleased you have found some peace with this cycle. You never know! 

Laura - good luck with your appointment today.

Fran - Have a great time in France you lucky thing.

Maddy - Glad that the councelling is helping you realise you are normal. That is a relief I know that. I hope you can come to a decision but you are still young and have time. I think maybe a break might help you? 

Sue - How are you? Glad the inspection went well. I hope you are still taking things easy.

We have our open day at ISIS tomorrow so Im looking forward to that. Then its only 3 weeks until the appointment at Barts.

Want to say hi to everyone else Ive missed (Ron and Sam too!)

JEn xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well my appointment went better than i thought... although i thought they were just gonna say 'donor' and shove me back out the door.  My appointment with Ms Tozer turned out to be with one of her jnrs but he was really good, he did one of my scans and was really nice then.  He had read through everything before i got there too which i liked.  They said the cycle was not well and the embryos were crap  .  But shock horror recommended i tried again as i have responded very differently each time.  But he said before I have another cycle i need to have an op.    Booked for a lap to remove all of both my tubes as they felt this was hindering my treatment.  They think i may have hydrosphinx (or whatever its called) and i have alot of adehesions which made the EC very difficult (prob explains all my pain last time?).  So booked in for op on the 29th August.. seems ages away.  He laughed at me as I took lots of different protocols from other places with me.. he is going to talk them over with Ms Tozer and email her thoughts.

And he said I wouldn't have to pay for the next cycle just the drugs??!! I asked about 3 times if that was right as i've already had a sneaky one and he said consider it a 'good will gesture'  worried he confused  it with my abandoned cycle and nearer the time they will bill me.  No offence but if I'm paying I would rather go elsewhere.  Do you think I should phone and double check with someone else?

Anyway all in all i think it went ok, even if I do have to have another op.  Hopefully be work it!

Kyla - hope today went well. X

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - Phew, I'm so glad today went well, hon. Fantastic about the funding. I'd like to get that confirmed too, but sounds like you double checked it with him. Perhaps you can confirm with the manager, Liz Latarche? they sometimes mess up and send out bills anyway even if you're funded, so don't panic if that happens. As long as you're confirmed you're getting this paid for it should be cool. 

Kyla - was thinking of you today. Hope all went well.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - If it was me I would sta quiet! Have the money put aside of course though, just in case  !!

Scan went perfectly, nice thin lining. No cysts but several small follies (or the beginnings of them) which is ideal. Went through a few things with the nurse, including the whole twin-thing. A girl on our Esperance thread (where me and Nicky go) lost twins recently, and they have a very high twin rate. It was awful news and totally devastating for the girl and I would hate to go through that myself. Having said that, the chances of that happening are low so I think we will still be putting back two blasts (as long as we get them).
Start stims tomorrow...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Yay..way to go!!!!

May you get lots of juicy follies in the next week or so.  Would you mind if you got pg with twins? 

Laura - I would keep quiet too..Bart's is so disorganised in their admin I'd be surprised if they did bill you! Glad to hear appt went well. What do you think will happen on your next tx?

Jen - Don't worry about having bad food..just have good ones in the next few days. On Friday I went to lunch with my work friends & had an indian curry..at night DH bought a takeaway & I ended up having a chinese curry..did I feel baaaad afterwards!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron, until the sad news from Hayley I was all for twins. I have to say I would still be very happy but slightly nervous too. Also, Lorna pointed out with twins I'm pretty much a definate for a C-section which isn't something I had thought about before.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Kyla-how exciting-stims will be starting tomorrow-have everything crossed for you Hun xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

laura - come to think of it, I think Kyla and Ron are right. I'd say nothing. 

Kyla - well done on the lining. I know what you mean about the twins issue. How devasting for your friend. I've always been nervous about twins as I feel all bad things will happen to me on a cycle. I know that's not exactly positive thinking. But then I'd still have 2 blasts put back if I could get them. Congrats on starting stimms.

L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think what I will do is when he emails me (if he remembers!), about the SIRM protocol i showed him, I will ask him again via email just to confirm what he said, then I have it in writing then even if is wrong i doubt there is much they can do about it?  I don't feel comfortable going ahead without something in writing, if i was paying i'd go to Notts i think!

I asked about the next cycle and they are going to do the same, I asked about being on a lower dose so the follies grow slower but he said thats not how it works.  And I should start again on 450 menopur and they can reduce it if need to.  I feel a little sad that my last ever cycle is not going to be anything different and will prob therefore have the same outcome.  Feeling very scared about the EC too (even though its 6 months away!), had made my mind up that I would be having next cycle somewhere else, but tim says we have to stay with Barts if its free as we need the money for a donor cycle after (now there's confidence for you!!).

Kyla - great news.  I know what you mean about twins, its a scary thought but the huge majority of twins are born healthy and well, just dinky!!  

Talking of twins... anyone heard from Nancy?  Her boys must be about 6 months now?

XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I didn't want to do a me too post, but I had exactly the same feeling when I had my cycle offered from Barts after I'd psyched myself up to going elsewhere. I remember being so down about it on my way back from Nottingham in feb as I was so happy to be with George. But then hon, you never know, it might be your luck for it to work at the good old NHS. After some pep talks with my FFs I decided to do it. I thought of it as an extra bonus cycle that could just work. But can completely understand why your situation is very different to mine as I'd imagine you're interested in a different pattern of stimms whereas mine was more immune stuff whoch is easier to tinker with. How about getting some extra support while you cycle with them?  What kind of protocol from SIRM are you interested in? 

Lots of love

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The one i was looking into was estrogen priming for poor responders, I did leave a copy for the consultant at Barts to look through and they are going to look at it and email me what they think.

I don't think I could do it along with the SP, its quite complicated and you use lots of different drugs.

Just had a chat with DP about the different protocol at Notts and as this is our last go with my eggs maybe we should go for that as doing exactly the same thing again seems pointless and you know what he said!!!  Maybe you should chill out more this time and it will work!!   Like that is going to make all the difference!! I ate right, did acu, no booze... could I have done more!!!!!  

X

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - If I was in your position I'd feel the same about trying the Notts protocol given your experience and it is your last go with your own eggs. It's one thing to add in extra steroids but different stimms is another. Maybe you'd end up with doubts if Barts was your last cycle. Could you go for Notts after Barts before donor? That was my reasoning for doing this cycle with Barts. It delayed my Notts cycle by 4-5 months (if this one doesn't work that is  ) Would they be monitoring you any differently? How does the SIRM protocol work for ec scheduling?

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I'm shattered but I'll post the protocol tom for you to have a look at.. you can be my stand in consultant!!  

Yeah I guess we could look at doing Notts after Barts I guess.. if i can convince DP (i normally can  ).

Just wish I didn't have to have surgery and wish i didn't have to wait til nearly sept to have it!  

You go to sleep now.. you are incubating remember. X


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I wish you didn't have to have surgery too, hon.   As for me... oh yeah, better get back baking these buns.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hurrah - milestone passed, in fact 3 days longer than ever before and HPT this morning still says BFP - so party can begin     

Laura - sorry to see you have to have a Lap - see it as a positive step in that you will know that your insides are all clean, no worries about hydrospalinx etc - you should be able to start tx 3 months after Lap - if you stay with Barts.    Also the appt sounded positive and some avenues to be explored have been opened up 

As for pay or not to pay - I would wait and see what happens - The other day I rec'd a invoice from them for 3.5K for ICSI in May.  When I phoned to query they said the wrong patient number had been entered on the computer and they were only aware of the error when the other girl queried why she hadn't rec'd her bill.  

Lou   - I think it's good that your've hardly thought about your little ones - I haven't at all either really, well except when I want to paint ! - In fact the Agora's advice was to go away and pretend you haven't been here today (transfer day).

We are unpacking ! -  DH is sticking stuff in the cupboards and this must be men logic cos we were doing mugs and glasses and when I looked there were 2 shelves of mixed mugs and glasses and another of just mugs.    So I queried this arrangement and he said "Well that shelf is my mugs, wine and beer glasses, that shelf is your mugs and juice glasses and the other shelf is visitor mugs"  - I didn't realise we had come to his and hers, or that our visitors were only allowed a mug  

Hope everyone's well 

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

WOOHOO Sue         

Time for the party to begin...go girl!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Yay!!!! Party time!!!        

What happens if I wanted a glass with my drink?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree - could be a problem if all the guests fancy a pimms...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - You make me laugh with your mug business! I barely even have enough mugs for dh and I never mind his and hers or guests. I do tea in glasses which amuses my dad no end.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

oh and... Sue...         

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tea in glasses     I think we've all gone mad!!!

So just so we all know-if its cold drinks we want it's over to Lou's!!! And if its tea/coffee Sue's is the place!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

...and cakes at Sues, unless you make exceptionally good cakes, Lou, then we'll be round at your's after we've been to Sue's!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

well I thought we had glasses for guests - but clearly not  

cakes can resume soon - cos I've found all the baking bits - maybe we'll book a cake party for Fri ?  you may want to bring your drinking vessel just in case


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

We're on for friday!!!   Will have my glass ready!!! xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mmmm cake. Might have to get baking too. Haven't baked in years. I suppose I could test out this cooker at the new house. Now there's an idea. Blame my glasses on the italian influence in the house.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes please to cakes..what time shall we come round


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Are your parties BYOG then instead of BYOB?  Congrats on reaching the milestone. Having read your sig, I did wonder. Whooo and indeed Hooooo to you honey!  

Started stims today. OMG, the 100iu bottles are 0.5ml each and I need two a day which only just fits in one syringe, was worried I would have to do two and therefore have THREE jabs a day but got it all in... DH buried his head under a pillow but was at least in the room


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Men


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning! Looks like you were all in a party mood last night! 

Well I went to the Info session yesterday at Barts and I now have my schedule and my drugs so I am ready to start. Now I am getting excited! The info session was a bit boring at times (as me and DH have been to it before) but I'm glad we went. They are not using synarel anymore to downreg (the nurse said it was quite often taking too long) so I have bureselin to inject which we had demonstrated to us,a bit rushed though. Not downregging till 10th June so I am hoping I won't have forgetten how to do it by then. Or rather DH won't as he will be the one doing it! Really don't want to have to do it to myself. Last time I did IVF we used the injector pen for the Menopur which I preferred - would rather not see the needle!
I asked the nurse about doing blasts and she said they only do them in special circumstances and it was something I would have to discuss with the doctor. Has put me off, as I think its something a clinic has to be experienced in and I don't think they are. They prefer 2 day transfers and do 3 day when you have ec on Friday and et on Monday, which is what I had when I did my last IVF with them. I'm a bit disappointed really. But if it doesn't work I will definitely consider another clinic next time that does do blasts. Oh... I am sounding too negative...I have given up before I have even started! No, it WILL work this time!

Kyla - what stims are you using? 

Sue - fantastic to pass that milestone!

Jen - yes, the airshow was still on, but there were definitely fewer planes, due to poor visibility. Bit of a wash-out though, felt really sorry for the organisers. I live right by the seafront so I go every year!

Best wishes
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hettie

Great news about you starting again..It's only just under a fortnight..yay!!!!

Unfortunately Bart's isn't renowned for tailoring your tx to suit your needs & you'll have to go with them rather than them following your body.  I remember one of the nurses said to me when I asked her to postpone my trigger jab by a couple of hours 'Remember your body belong to us for the next xx weeks!'.  I ended up doing the jab 2 minutes before I went on to perform in a concert!

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hettie - great that the info session went well. Try not to worry about the jabs. I do them all myself and without numbing the area now. I just got used to it. As for the 3 day transfer, you should discuss that with your doctor not the nurses as it will be their decision along with the embryologist. They prefer day 2 is a funny thing to say as on what basis? There's enough research out there now for you to demonstrate that if you feel you want to do day 3 that it's better than day 2 and it doesn't require extra skill or different culture medium like for blasts. The nurse can't agree to day 3 for you but the doc can. I got my day 3 transfer done on a Thursday and there were other people in for that on that day. So if you really want to do it, go for it and then if the embryologist really wants you to change because of circumstances and have day 2 then you can have that discussion with them then.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - We quite often party and you are welcome to come - in fact this one should be a   cos I can't remember the last one or even when I last made cake  

Hettie - stick to your guns and go with your instincts of what you think is right to do for you rather than them.    They say Blasts are ideal for girls who've experienced multiple failures, over a certain age - so I certainly think you are a special circumstance   - I do agree tho, if they rarely do them then they don't have the experience and what I've learnt recently it is a really delicate proceedure and they have to be monitored closely to catch them as soon as they start changing.

ie: my ET was for Sun, but "Big Fella" was storming ahead that it was changed to Sat pm but at Fri eve I got a call to say they couldn't wait much longer and needed ET Sat 9 am!

The other thing that maybe of interest is DH and I when for a consult at the Lister and we queried whether to do PGD or Blast - they went through the stats and pg rates for both and they were v. similar and implied that if a embie gets to Blast then it is likely to be chromosomally ok which is what they would also discover if they took the same one to PGD - again I think your special circumstances .......

If everyone keeps mentioning they want blasts maybe they will move that way - they've moved on since I was there so maybe it won't change in your time but hopefully for the next girls  

Lou - let's give them some   - hope your keeping busy.


Ron - I know understand that lecture I gave you about jabbing when told before your concert - what a nightmare  

Kyla - excellent news that all is going well for you - have you considered having 1 blast transferred - there is the research from Scandinavia that says that 1 blast gives a higher healthier reliable pg rate.

good day everyone

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - You around?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - I'm on Puregon this time. Haven't used it before. I'm on 200iu per day which might drop to 100iu with added 150iu of Menopur in a week depending on my follie scan on Tuesday.
Yep, afraid Barts are one-size-fits-all in terms of treatment options but stick with it, as it can work.

Sue - DH and I are still talking about it. Tricky though - this is our 5th embie transfer, I want to give it my best shot. Plus if one blast wasn't successful it's another £800 or so to do an FET...
When is your scan?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I know it's a tough dilemma - I know you want to do whats best and money etc, but just thought 2's not worked maybe worth a try 1 at a time.  maybe the embies will take it out of hands and decide for you like mine did.  

BTW - are you saying I still haven't got my sig right  

Ron - I think I was around - but it was very briefly.

Lou -  

End of week 

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey girls!

Sorry Ive been AWOL but Ive had a very busy few days.

Sue just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Wahoo!!!! Im so pleased for you my love. You made me crack up over the mugs and glasses. How funny can men be?

Kyla - good luck with your stimms. My hubby wouldnt even be in the room. We went to the open evening at ISIS on Weds night and he was hyperventilating at all the equipment!!!

Hettie - good luck with your cycle at Barts. Gotta think positive! (You must be living very near me, Im in Ashingdon, Rochford.

Laura - Thats good news about the other opportunities open now to you. Dont worry end of Aug will come round soon enough.

As I said, on wednesday night we went for our first open evening ever at Isis Colchester and we found it really interesting. If St Barts doesnt work we may well change to Isis or Hollyhouse. Going to get an open evening there too to compare them.

It was really funny actually. The other couples there seemed really embarrassed and reserved but our coping mechanism is usually to muck around.
As you know my DH is worried about giving his sample and asked to see the room for it. He kept cracking jokes to the nurses etc. He said to them ''Cant I do it at home and bring it in?'' and she replied ''No sorry it has to be done here. But if you have a sample thats less than 6 months old that might be ok'' and he looked at me and said ''Have you washed the sheets lately?!'' I could have died.
Then she said, you can always arrange to have someone come in and help you and he looked at me again and said ''Do you know anyone??'' 
I got the giggles so badly that I had to walk away.

When we left we saw two magpies and the first song on the IPod shuffle was 'Babies' by Pulp. So im hoping these signs were a good omen!

Anyway, just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend and send all my love to you, especially those of you Ive forgotten

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - seems like your've got a   DH too - maybe mucking about is his way of coping - whatever as long as he's there I'm happy 

I went to a open eve at HH - quite liked it and I thought it was good that they kept the group small so there was time for everyone to have a 1-2-1 with each key staff member. The embryologist took you off to his den and run stats through the comp to give you an idea of yours, even get to spk with Consult in his rooms - that was their downfall with us cos he said go straight to DE.

[fly]Party begins[/fly] - cakes are out of oven - Yes Ron - there is Maderia and Lemon Drizzle, Choccy Cake ........


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm definitely here for the party-mine's a large piece of chocolate cake!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh what I would do with a mouthful of chocolate right now!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lemon drizzle for me please mummy Sue!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

What it takes too cheer you all up  

Better make another choccy cake - actually just eaten some choccy cornflakes - saw them in the supermarket last night and haven't them in x yrs - the mess they made tho    now I know why my mother made us eat them in the garden.

Laura - been thinking about your op and wonder if it's worth getting a 2nd opinion.    You see when I went to my fllw up at Barts - it was suggested maybe I have hydrosaplinx - it had never been mentioned before, so I mentioned it at the next clinic I went to and they could see no reason why I would have - unfortunately I had to have an op soon after for another reason and they checked and there was no hydro .....

Also, wonder whether the adhesions will just cause more adhesions     The more ops you have means it's not so good for pg - when it comes to cramp pains etc.    Don't want to panic you just thoughts in my head


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Yeah I was thinking that too.  I've always had a lot of fluid on my stomach when they scan me and they can't always see everything due to the fluid... but not sure the fluid is in my tubes??  I was told that my remaining tube is a screwed up blob!! They told me when I asked previously that it is normal to get fluid after major surgery??  So I dunno, I have an appointment at Bourne hall on the 27th I'm hoping my notes are back before then and then they can tell me their opinion.  But this surgery is just keyhole so hopefully will not cause any additional damage?! (I hope)

I'm feeling like I can't be bothered any more.  I want my old life back!  One of the girls just had there 4th BFN on donor eggs, that was always my fall back plan and even thats not definate is it.    Just feeling tired and exhausted.

Sorry whinge whinge, moan moan!! How are you and 'big bird' doing? XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - aw, sorry you feeling down. Whinge away if it helps. We don't mind. Sorry can't give you advice on whether to have the op or not, but would imagine a second opinion would help? 

Sue - mmm, yum! Congrats honey on passing that big ol'milestone. You can cast that one off now. Have a lovely pregnant weekend.

Jen - I don't let me dh speak to the staff! Sounds like it was a good session though.

Kyla - I think I'd make the same choice if I was you. I'd go for two. How are you doing on stimms so far?

Ron - I wasn't around when you had that issue with your trigger at Barts. Typical! 

Into the final weekend for me. Had night sweats last night on my chest. I knew I'd read about that in the Dr Beer book as a symptom or other. But apart from write it up in my diary for future ref, not much I can do than sit and wait. Headache has gone today, so it all adds up to me to be af coming round the corner. Lalalalalala! 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -    I know its so crap waiting around, but I guess you should just rub your tummy and enjoy being PUPO for the weekend.  You have in the past had many BFP I am sure you will continue your roll!  The thing for me is that I'm producing crap embies.  I just don't see the point of going through an op and trying exactly the same thing again.  The op will not make me have better embies??!! Whats the point, I know of noone who has done exactly the same thing and had a better response.  I'm just a bit emotional at the mo, Af here and been to the 2nd funeral in the space of 7 days today.  My life seems to be just full of doom and gloom.    I think I'm even going off the idea of a having a baby, long holidays, drunken nights and long lay ins are so appealing.  Just think I will regret not giving it another shot later on, sure this lack of baby desire is just me trying to protect myself,


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And happy maternity leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks laura hun


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all
I've finally managed to get on the computer! My DH is working from home at the moment so is hogging it all the time!  He's gone off to London for the morning now, so I've got my chance!

Lou - good luck! When is test day? I hope you are managing to keep busy to take your mind off it. Did you have a 3 day transfer at Barts this cycle? 

Kyla - I will be on 225iu of Menopur as that worked for me last time - so hopefully I will get a nice number of eggs again. Good luck with your next scan.

Sue - Hope you are starting to enjoy being pregnant. Is your DH really excited? 
I will question the doc at my baseline scan about 2/3 day transfers and blasts. If they don't do blasts generally, I am happy to do a 2 day transfer as the 3 day didn't work for me last time even though  both the embryos were grade 1, 8 cells so I am willing to try something different. Barts is convenient for this cycle because we still have one lonely frozen embryo there which we are hoping to add to with this cycle, they are cheaper than other clinics and it is convenient for DH and I to get to. But if it doesn't work, we will definitely be checking out other places and throwing everything into it next time!

Hi to Jen, Laura, Ron, Maddy (hope I haven't missed anyone!) - have a good weekend!

I had my last booze up last night before I start treatment.  Strictly no alcohol for me for the next few weeks (hopefully months!) It was our 5th wedding anniversary. Got dressed up and went out to a posh restaurant we had not been to before, taxi there and back. Really good food and quite a bit of wine! Off to my parents in Norfolk this afternoon for the weekend - weather seems ok at the moment which is good.

Hettie x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Tracey - happy birthday!!!!

hettie - yes I had 3 day transfer. My embies were very slow this time and didn't do very well. Enjoy the weekend.

Laura - what an awful time you've had of late. You poor thing. I think this time I've had my first experience of poor quality embies. It sucks.  But then no two cycles are the same. Look at mine this time. Can't be more different. So for you it might just work out for the best. I know what you mean about wondering now if you even want kids. I think the same. I think I wanted them 6 years ago when I was 30 not when I'm 37! Ah well. When it happens it will be the best thing and you will want it.

I tested today. BFN. I know, I know... you will say it's too early (9dp3dt), but I kind of think it isn't given that I've previously had early BFPs and the test was a sensitive one. Anyway, you know I have decided to be realistic about my chances seeing how things turned out so differently from before. At least I know the HCG is out of my system. I'll test again Monday. But really really think I know the answer this time.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - DH asked me the other day if I was sure I still wanted kids, that I wasn't just caught up in the trying for the sake of it routine. He was right to question, but I do still want a baby. I have had times though where I thought I might not so much, and times where I have said it was good we hadn't by now or we wouldn't have this house, jobs etc... Some of it is me protecting myself and others not.
As time drags on it sometimes feels like it's never going to happen and I admit I am not keen on the idea of changing nappies etc in my mid-late 40's. I really hope that isn't offending anyone - it's just that we started TTC at 24 so it would have been a very long time by then. It's also that I am impatient and want to be doing all that now!
If it hasn't happened within in the next few years I guess we will stop too and concentrate on enjoying each other. It's a hard choice to make and I am not there yet, but I can see how I might be in a few years time...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lou - your embies were slow starters and so would take longer than normal to divide and implant?  I really hope you are wrong and I am right.  

Sue - is it scan this week?

Kyla - your 1st stim scan must be this week too? Come on you follies  

Fran - hows work doing?

Ron - bet you and sam having lots of fun in this lovely weather?

Tracey - whats your plans for your first day of maternity leave?  

Sorry I've been on a bit of a downer since I found out about my op, don't mean to bring everone down.    Wasn't expecting an op or to have to wait so long for another go.  I specifically requested that I have the op at barts as my last op was local and went very wrong.. is there parking near Barts anywhere?  Not sure how I will feel after a lap and not sure about public transport especially if I get sent home in rush hour?

I went out to a lovely Thai in Leyton last night with a bunch i used to work with (all in their 40s lesbians) was really nice to be out with a bunch of women who don't have kids, don't want kids and the conversation was just fun and light all evening - not one mention of babies/ kids/ nappies!  Was such change from any other group of my friends where I generally have too much wine and end up crying!!

I now have a new dilema - I've been offered a job 2 days a week freelance setting up a project with a group of people with learning disabilties, pay is about the same but no holidays/ sick or materity (ha ha - that ones not really important!!), its only for 44 weeks.  I could still do my current permanent job 3 days pw.  Silly idea or good one... have to decide by Friday.    I really am SO sensible I'm scared of taking the risk.

Maybe new job will give me back some of my old drive and focus, new people, new things to learn?  

Unfortunately i do so want a baby.. its just I really am fed up trying this hard to have one! And I know I can't possibly try as hard as others on here have I don't have that sort of strength.  Its hard to believe 18 months ago I came off the pill and was so excited about the prospect of being a mum, I had no idea trying for a baby would be the most painful and difficult thing I would try to do.  Hay ho.. I'm getting miserable again!

Should get out in the sun its a lovey day. 
X


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening girls

what a lovely weekend, long may it continue as i have now finished work for maternity leave   

Laura - plan for 1st day is to start washing all bubbas clothes  , my mum is also coming round 

Ron - thanks for the pm the other day hun   you ok?

Lou, Kyla, Hettie,sue,mady,j-mo    lovely ladies hope your all ok 


tracey xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

My gosh,
A lot has been happening on here.

Laura, I do know how confused you are feeling. Being 39 Im very much weighing up my options because I just dont have that much time. Maybe thats a good thing because there is an end in sight? But I too have been thinking about plan B and thinking about all the positives of NOT having a baby. Its important to feel positive but at the same time I think you need to keep a sense of realism. Im sorry you feel so down about all this.
Maybe come off of everything and just have a rest from it? I was so depressed when I was on Chlomid but coming off of everything I feel like a human being again and so remarkably happy! I think you still have time.
I heard someone say this once ''Its always too soon to quit''.
Just take a break.

Tracy - happy birthday and happy maternity leave!!! 
Hettie - Happy anniversary!!! Glad you had a good booze-up

Lou - is it your proper test date today. Im still keeping things crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else Ive missed.
Sue hope you are still fine and dandy?

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Just a quickie - sorry for the me post. I got a BFP. Was a very faint pee stick today that knocked me for six. Spent all morning squinting at it as it was so faint. Beta has just come in at 40. Obviously happy, but given my past experience have to take it one day at a time. Didn't expect to get this far. So even if it all goes pear shaped again, I know that something in there wants to work. 

Off out with the London girls to eat my hat.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Sending you a massive  . Hope your beta continues to double!! BTW can we have a piccie of you eating your hat   

Tracy - How does it feel to be on mat leave? Make the most of the rest!!!! Happy belated birthday!

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry not much personals..Sam's been poorly over the weekend & docs gave him penicillin..we're all very knackered!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou- Go girlie!  Great news honey.  I too, would like to see a photo of the milinary luncheon. You aren't even meant to test for two more days - just think how nice your beta will be then!

My first follie scan is tomorrow morning. Looking forward to EC only so I can stop these jabs, more more belly is so bruised...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great Lou as I said earlier I am so happy for you Hun    totally understand you wanting to be cautious though xxx

Kyla-good luck for your scan tomorrow-fingers crossed for some great follies   

Ron-you are a star as always xxxx Thank you xxx Gorgeous little pic of your Sam-is that a new one? Take care of yourselves xxx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Lou!!! 
Hope you had a great time tonight.
Hi to everyone else - have a good week.
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou! Ha!! See you  should learn to take more notice of me!!  I was right and you were wrong... nur nur nur nur!!    Fingers and toes crossed this little one stays where it is for another 8 months. XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Girls - can I have some ketchup with this hat? it's a bit chewy. But seriously, I know you guys understand why I've been a bit doom and gloom on this one, but also I know now that stranger things have happened in this game. I've no idea what will happen by Weds, but will try my best to be positive. Thank you, thank you for your good wishes. One day ticked off the list, so far so good. 

Wish I could be so positive about Barts. I spoke with a nurse who I don't know. I called them to tell them I got a positive peestick and could I have a beta and would they need to change my medication? All they said was it's not your test day and we won't be talking to you until then. I reminded them I'd had two mcs in a row and I was obviously concerned about this. They just repeated the same thing again. I'm going to call them again tomorrow. Pretty disgusted with that. I mean I'm their patient and pregnant no matter what day I was supposed to test by. A congratulations wouldn't have gone amiss, or even a "I understand you're worried" So I'll do a pee stick tomorrow and progesterone and another beta Weds off my own back. 

Can anyone remember what progesterone levels I should be looking for? Any other tests?

Kyla - good luck for tomorrow. I'm betting on your theory of perserverence paying off. 

night night.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - How do you arrange to get Beta's done? I've always been told to poas, apart from my ectopic when it was the first way to know...
Ugh, this is why a lot of us left Barts - their personal care sucks at times.

Off to see my clinic for my scan in a mo' - have woken up with a nasty head-cold though which I am annoyed about. Hopefully I will be through the worst of it before EC or else I might have to have sedation rather than a GA...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I go for betas at the LFC off Harley Street. £30. I have to do them, because poas wouldn't have shown me I'd had a bfp at all the first time last June. It showed a bfn on their official test day, wheras 2 days before I'd had a strong positive but that I was bleeding heavily. peestick is no better today which is   In fact I'd say it's lighter and more difficult to read.

Poor you with the head cold. I didn't realise you had GA. Fingers crossed.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Good luck with your scan today.  Hope you've got loads of juicy follies! 

Lou - We've all got everything crossed for you.  Forget Bart's! 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Afternoon all

Lou -  Congratulations! I hope it works out for you. Im so pleased for you but I too understand your caution. Thats terrible the way Barts have treated you. Im really not looking forward to experiencing their bedside manner. Keep us posted and bon appetit! 

Kyla - Good luck with your scan and hope you kick the cold into oblivion.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed. Im having another busy day today! 

Today was supposed to be my first consultation with Barts but if you remember DH couldnt make it because of his celebrity golf day with work. GRRRR. Hes just texted me to say that hes playing golf with a Kiwi Rugby player and the owner of Spearmint Rhino. Grrrrrrrrr again! 

Love to all
Jen xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

First, Barts news first. I think it only fair seeing as this is a Barts thread and we do have some people who read but don't post. They've really made amends today. I emailed Liz Latarche this morning and explained what happened yesterday. Then Mandy Tozer called me to congratulate me, apologise for yesterday, ask which nurse it was I spoke to (no idea, didn't recognise the name) and to ask me to come in for a beta tomorrow, which she said she would do herself! Then she said she'd give me the money back for the pbeta I paid for yesterday! Can't get better than that really. I think if I'd got one of the 2 or 3 lovely nurses, yesterday wouldn't have happened. So, anyone that does read this and is worried about things, it can work out ok and when you get the right people they're lovely.

So Jen, don't worry. Don't forget I have a history of loss so it makes me more of a basket case at this stage, something you hopefully won't have to navigate. But you know if you do need extra help, you can ask us and we'll tell you which buttons to press.

Ron - sam looks lovely as ever.

Kyla - hope your scan has gone well.

Lou
x

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats good news Lou. You must feel much happier now.
Good luck with the test tomorrow xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - I feel better. Especially after speaking to my acupuncture guy who said not to focus on the numbers as they only tell you when it implanted. It's how it goes on from here. Just wanted to let you know it wasn't all doom and gloom. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

back from France had an alright time a friend of ours who came was a bit of a pain but we had a relaxing time non the less.

Lou see never give up till the fat lady sings!!!

good news though and I am pleased but do understand your caution but your doing the right things and well done on standing your ground with Barts sounds like they can do things properly when they remember we are all individuals and not a number  

hope everyone else is well I have to dash so sorry this is short

bye for now

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou -   . really plsd to read your news - lets hope it gets better and better and you pass your milestone too   - don't worry about the line being fainter than previous - apparently it all depends how much dye is in the stick - as long as there is a line that's all you need to know.    The secret must be to forget about ET after all  

Kyla - hope you got exciting news at your scan and all follies are doing well.

Tracey - belated 

Ron - lovely new pic - sorry little man's poorly and that rough antibios needed  

Jen - sorry not really fine and dandy - pg makes you feel grot and for me more migraines - hey ho

Hi to everyone - that's all folks from me

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - What a nice turn around - Miss Tozer is lovely. I think you might have gotten Vicky before - she is harsh on the phone but better in person.

Scan update for me - mixed news. Right ovary looked good - 12 follies from 10-14mm (6/7 stim days so nice and on track). Left ovary had one follie at 16mm and two more at 8mm and nothing else - looks like the Endo has spread on that one 
However, lining was 10mm!! This is amazing for me, I've been as low as 5mm on day 7 before so this is great news.
EC is still set for Monday and we are hoping for 10-15 eggs apparently... Next scan is Friday morning.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - yeah, they're hopefully back in with some good karma today! Great news re your scan. I can understand why it's good and bad news. Every little set back is a hard knock. But I'm so glad it sounds like you're going to get a bumper crop in and as for that lining woah! good girl!

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - 10-15 eggs sounds great to me!!  

Lou -   

Sue - Sorry about the migraines, they are grotty, but hay your gonna have a baby!  

jen -   Oh your DP!  I thought mine was a naughty!

Tracey - hows the life of leisure going?

Well I checked my emails and got a response from the guy i saw at barts last week, he said they had looked into the Notts protocol and felt they had no experience of it and the only protocol that was proved to work for people like me was the mircoflare prot, so that is what they will be doing.  But he did confirm that I only have to pay for the drugs again this time, this will be 3rd NHS cycle!  I know I'm very lucky, I guess first time I didn't make it to EC, 2nd I only had 4 eggs so maybe the NHS work on how many eggs they collect not how many cycles!  

As we are singing Barts praises, this guy that saw me last cycle was lovely then and lovely at my consult, really can't complain about him at all... in fact if he was single..


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Lining sounds perfect!!! 10-15 eggs is eggscellent!!!! I know what you mean re endo but on the whole it's brilliant!

Lou - At least Bart's have redeemed herself! You back up there tomorrow? Good luck!

Laura - Good on Bart's willing to try something else & also you're only having to pay for the drugs which is great news! When are you starting again?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - I ahve to have an op prior to starting again, so op is end of august so prob about OCtober.    Have put in for a cancellation for the op so maybe sooner. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't mean to sound ungreatful - 10 or more eggs is of course, great news. The downside is it means my chances of a natural miracle are pretty much gone. The good ovary is the one with no tube...

However, 10-15 is good, I would hope for 8 or more embies which should hopefully give us a couple or more blasts to chose from. Ideal cycle is 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze but I know things rarely go that way...

Laura- Whoohoo! Go you on your NHS cycle. Essex is the new place to be


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - No one thinks you're ungrateful. We all have our different issues and I can see why that's a real blow to you. I've got everything crossed for you already that you won't need any more goes after this.

Laura - phew! Glad today went well. October seems an age away, I know. But it does come round quick. Just won't seem it from where you're standing. I had exactly the same wait from June last year to starting to DR in October. With a holiday in betwee it broke up ok. 

Sue - ugh. migraines are really the pits. Especially if you can't take anything for them.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all

Note to self: avoid Vicky like the plague but search out the single man at Barts! 

Kyla  - Thats great news about the follies and especially the lining. Hopefully after this you wont need a natural cycle anyway. I can understand how you feel. I still get disappointed every month when my period comes as though by some miracle 'natural' should work. Did anyone see the programme the other night about the sperm count on ITV? It made me realise that because of hubby's motility I wont get pregnant naturally now.

Sue - migraines suck, especially when you cant take anything. Have you tried those cool gel packs that you can put on your forehead? They might help a little.

Laura - thats great news about the Barts funding and that you have a plan. Horrible waiting but maybe the rest from all the drugs will do you the world of good.

Ron - just wanted to say your littlun looks like a proper cheeky little fella! 

Love to all

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I'm sorry, I hadn't realised the issue with your tube. But I'm crossing everything for you for this cycle, which if you get blasts again really puts you above the odds of a natural cycle. I can understand your disappointment though.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lou - I hope your figure has doubled today - found this for you http://www.betabase.info/

Kyla - don't despair cos the ovary with the tube wasn't up to the job - it may have been taking a rest this time round - I could never rely on which ovary was going to perform best they took it in turns usually meant the other was fighting cysts. 10-15 eggs is pretty good anyway and even better with your lining.

Jen - I've been there and done everything for the migraine - they were well under control until I only went and got pg  - I am allowed to take Co-codamol in small doses - just hope we've agreed on what the terminology of small dose is.

Laura - thank goodness for a hunky doc and his research - keep on at them and it will turn out right.

Ron - hope Sam's better.

I've already said I admire you girls who work and juggle tx and I now even more admire those with BFP's and work - I feel I've done well if I make it downstairs by the end of the day


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue thanks for that. I had just this minute cheered myself up with:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm average beta at 14dpo = 48 and a low beta would be 17. Not so bad then my 40. And also, it should double in 48-72 hours, so I'll be happy if I can see it go up a good way, but don't expect double. Im also having the beta taken earlier in the day today than I had it Monday. Aaaaaaand breathe.

Sorry your feeling wiped out. I always think the same about friends that work. I haven't got enough time in the day to work through most things people have to do in their spare time. I'm in awe of them actually.

Have a good day lovelies.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya girls

When you work, things just get left. Dust keeps as far as Im concerned. We still only have 24 hours in our day!!! 

I was thinking about your tubes Kyla. When I was having tests my lap & dye showed that one of the tubes was blocked (he said it didnt look blocked but couldnt see why he couldnt get any dye through!) but he said not to worry because if you ovulate from that ovary the other tube can pick the egg up apparantly! It was news to me but I looked into it and its right. The ovaries float around close together above the tubes and either tube can pick it up. Hope that makes you feel a bit better (if not confused!)

Sorry about your migraines Sue. Just take good care. Hopefully they will calm down a bit when your body understands whats happening to it?

Glad you are feeling happier Lou.

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Im very excited one of my FF, actually one of my amazing, been there for me in all the bad times FF went into labour last night.. 3 weeks early but i think thats ok?

Sue - As for the research.. I did it not barts!  But they did look at it and say.. No!  But hay ho they did look at it!  Is there nothing you can do for your heads?  Hope they go very soon. X

Kyla - I used to go on the ep trust board and I am sure that if you only have one tube (which alot of the girls on that board have) eggs from both sides go down your good tube... can't remember exactly but I could try to find out for you if you want?  Anyway, you won't need to worry about future cycles anyway. x 

Jen- His name is winston (not sure he's single though!!)  

Lou -   When are your betas back? 

X


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - 3 weeks early should be just fine. My DH was 6 weeks early and that was 29 years ago! Good luck to her!

Jen - Thanks for the comments on the tube situation. I have this image in my head (from text books ) of them being miles apart but of course they aren't.

Sue - I feel the same and I'm working! Still, two weeks off from Monday. My annual leave this year has fallen perfectly onto my IVF cycle so I can do the nasty bits (EC, waiting for the fert report call) whilst I am at home. Plus, looks like the weather might be on my side too 

Lou - What's the news on your beta then my darling? Nice and high I hope! Oooh, look at your lucky bubbles 777


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

103!!!!!!!


How did my bubbles get that big? wow!

sorry no more personals, it's been a hell of a day and dh is dragging me to margate in the car now. Will catch up with you girlies tomorrow!

Lots of love,

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry its so late!! Been busy writing reports-help!!!!  

Wow Lou-great news about your beta-good to see it has more than doubled-hope you didn't have to wait all day for that result xxxx

Kyla-I have everything crossed for you that your pesistence WILL be paying of this cycle-loads of luck and hugs xxx    

Laura-how have you been Hun-sorry not been around much recently just inundated with reports and the deadline seems to be getting closer!!!  

Jen-love your dust comment-you're so right there's only so much you can do in a day!!! x

Sue-you take care of those heads-sending you a big hug xx 

Ron hope your gorgeous little man is a bit better and you have had a bit more sleep xxx

xxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Totally forgot to say....I have my follow-up on Friday!!!
xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou!!!!! Amazing beta result. You must be over the moon with that


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry no personals today I feel really down with this PMT. Just wanted to say that Im thinking of all of you and wishing you all the very best in your different situations.

Lots of love 
Jenny xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jenny - sending you a huge   - it will be alright  

Lou - that's excellent news more than double figures - down to Margate at 9 pm eh    - at about your date my DH suggested we went for a meal out and I was thinking of gawd not a half hour drive   - doesn't really compare in hindsight.

Your've got that many bubbles cos your a lovely girlie! and wow look how many Kyla has  

Maddy - hang on in there - end of yr almost here so is Friday.

Laura - don't want to get too personal but not only do you know the docs name is Winston but that you think he is not single  

Have cooker cleaning man here at the mo, and he told me to go and sit down cos looks like I'm gonna fall down  

Have a good day everyone.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I only have 171 - does that mean no one loves me


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie Extra bubbles just appeared!!!    we love you  


Lou Fab news   

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

oh gawd ! - course it doesn't, maybe it's cos she lives in London and Margate - knows more people.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls-I only have 160.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread & starting a new one in a few minutes so please save any messages you're typing so you don't lose them when trying to post....

thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98047.0

N


----------

